# Titanium Collections II



## arewethereyetdad

Updated! Here are my titanium jewels as of *September 16, 2007:*


----------



## dmdrewitt

I still love those 2 x 27LT's in the background Troy. Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Latest group shot. Collection's changing a bit.


----------



## Kid9P

Very nice Troy :twothumbs


What I wouldn't give for just 1 Ti-PD-S (regular or mizer) :naughty:


----------



## easilyled

Do those 27LTs have luxeons or SSC-P4s in them?

Either way, I'm very envious of them.


----------



## luxlunatic

I believe those 27LT's have 5watt X-bin Lux's.
Just too cool!!!


----------



## easilyled

I should have guessed.


----------



## Norm

Looks like Aladdin's cave Troy. The Titan looks like an ugly duckling when you put it amongst that crowd of super models.
Norm


----------



## toby_pra

Hi!

This is my new little beauty...
















Hope you like it?!


----------



## chipwillis

I would sure like to have one of the Ti chameleon? Is that a large Tb in the back? I have a few titaniums, I'll try to get a good picture.


----------



## chipwillis

Heres the few that I have.


----------



## toby_pra

WOW Chipwillis!

Awesome lights...:twothumbs


----------



## FrogmanM

sweet collection you have there sir!:wave:

Mayo


----------



## dmdrewitt

chipwillis said:


> Heres the few that I have.



Great collection. Can I ask about the Dragon Heart in the picture.. How did you come by an 18500 cell tube on a Ti Dragon. I thought Charlie only made 18650 in Ti :thinking: . I want one!!


----------



## donn_

I need a larger case:


----------



## Jay R

What, no Fenix L0 TI ???


----------



## chipwillis

The ti dragon was modified, its the only one.


----------



## toby_pra

Hey Donn, please sell me some of your lights and you dont need a larger
case... 

Hey Chpiwillis what is that a light right in your picture? ArcMania? or TB?


----------



## chipwillis

light from Delghi, and light engine from Icarus.

Donn that is some sweet stuff, my case holds 10 and I only have 6, I could store a few for ya.


----------



## toby_pra

What kind of LE id you have?


----------



## chipwillis

Flupic with SSCP4 USW0H, its pretty sweet.


----------



## toby_pra

oh nice....that should be friggin bright!


----------



## jch79

Some TB Sweetness...







Scott's work is as good as it gets. :thumbsup: :thinking: Jeez, that's not saying a lot! :nana:

Lighting courtesy a SPY005. 

I need to get some trits in those tails! :green:

:wave: john


----------



## donn_

Izzat all Ti? Including the Aleph 3?

If so,


----------



## dmdrewitt

donn_ said:


> Izzat all Ti? Including the Aleph 3?
> 
> If so,



I think number 1 is a 27mm XRE head, and number 3 is an Aleph 1.


----------



## e2x2e

jch79 said:


> Some TB Sweetness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott's work is as good as it gets. :thumbsup: :thinking: Jeez, that's not saying a lot! :nana:
> 
> Lighting courtesy a SPY005.
> 
> I need to get some trits in those tails! :green:
> 
> :wave: john



I'm a sucker for Ti. This is incredible.


----------



## Cuso

I love that picture JC, very creative use of lightning...


----------



## chipwillis

Nice picture, and wow nice lights:thumbsup:.


----------



## jch79

Donn, dmdrewitt is right - no Ti A3 head for me.  I'm mostly a pocket-light guy, so while I enjoy seeing the big Ti lights, I try and keep mine to the smaller more EDC'able realm. Dunno how that 27mm light snuck its way into the photo though. :thinking:

Thanks for the compliments, fellas! That SPY005 makes for great lighting! :thumbsup: I wonder if the Ti version will do better? :laughing: Only one way to find out.. :tinfoil:

john


----------



## toby_pra

Hey John!

Very very nice flashlights! 

As always TB does very nice work...:twothumbs


----------



## donn_

I don't know why I typed Aleph 3 instead of 1. Call it a senior moment. I've been intimate with an A1 head for several days, stripping off a flaky chrome-plate job and polishing the Al.


----------



## dmdrewitt

donn_ said:


> I don't know why I typed Aleph 3 instead of 1. Call it a senior moment. I've been intimate with an A1 head for several days, stripping off a flaky chrome-plate job and polishing the Al.




No problem donn_ :wave:

Here is my Ti Pi Aleph 3

David :thumbsup:


----------



## donn_

That's a beauty!

Who made the head?


----------



## dmdrewitt

donn_ said:


> That's a beauty!
> 
> Who made the head?



Thanks!!

Head was made by Morelite. I purchased it from dirkp here

There are more pictures of it here

I do not have the Morelite body. That is out there somewhere!!

David


ps I am waiting for the K2 TFFC to re-appear then Icarus has kindly agreed to do a Tri-Lux mod for it :thumbsup:


----------



## donn_

Wow! It looks like Morelite did quite a few Ti Alephs. I missed lots of good stuff. He hasn't posted for a few months.

That'll be a nasty head with 3xK2Ts in it.


----------



## dmdrewitt

donn_ said:


> Wow! It looks like Morelite did quite a few Ti Alephs. I missed lots of good stuff. He hasn't posted for a few months.
> 
> That'll be a nasty head with 3xK2Ts in it.



Yes, he did make quite a few Ti lights. I have a Morelite A1, A2 and A3 heads. :thumbsup:


----------



## jch79

I too have wondered about Dwayne (Morelite) - it's been a long while since he's been an active CPF'r. :candle: I hope he's well!

David, nice Aleph 3!! (or Aleph 1, as Donn would call it :nana: he he)

john


----------



## easilyled

dmdrewitt said:


> No problem donn_ :wave:
> 
> Here is my Ti Pi Aleph 3
> 
> David :thumbsup:



Very nice David. My setup is virtually identical. I have a TB crenulated
bezel-retaining ring instead of the smooth ring. :thumbsup:


----------



## dmdrewitt

easilyled said:


> Very nice David. My setup is virtually identical. I have a TB crenulated
> bezel-retaining ring instead of the smooth ring. :thumbsup:



Thanks. As it happens, I am actually running it with a TB Ti crenelated bezel (purchased from W_P) too at the moment. The Morelite smooth bezel is "in storage"!!! :wave:. I just want the K2 TFFC's to re-appear :hairpull:


----------



## tino_ale

jch79 said:


> Some TB Sweetness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott's work is as good as it gets. :thumbsup: :thinking: Jeez, that's not saying a lot! :nana:
> 
> Lighting courtesy a SPY005.
> 
> I need to get some trits in those tails! :green:
> 
> :wave: john


SAWWWWWWEEET!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## toby_pra

My new toys...


----------



## donn_




----------



## DaFABRICATA

*WOW!!!*

Donn, your Ti collection is AMAZING!!!:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::sweat:


----------



## toby_pra

WOW donn thats incredible...


----------



## schrenz

:huh:

Donn, you make me a sleepless night :sick2:.

best 
Jens


----------



## arewethereyetdad

What a great collection!


----------



## donn_

arewethereyetdad said:


> What a great collection!



Thanks, Dad, and others! I've been working on it. Here are a couple of new arrivals which haven't made it into the case yet:



On the left is an adorable little TB CR2 host with 3 white trits in the tail. It's waiting for a McR18 and lens from the Shoppe, and will get a LE with a SSC P4 running at 400mA. On the right is the Ti prototype for PhotonFanatic's Blocky Boy lights. It's got a Seoul P4 at 750mA.


----------



## ttran97

You guys have amazing titanium collections!!! That's a whole new level of flashaholism! haha. I'm not there yet...the only titanium thing that I have is the bezel on my M3 Transgressor. :twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra

Hello Donn!

Did you have a Ti-Blocky Boy?:thinking:


----------



## donn_

toby_pra said:


> Hello Donn!
> 
> Did you have a Ti-Blocky Boy?:thinking:



Just the one in the picture. It's the only one there is.


----------



## toby_pra

@donn :twothumbs


----------



## alfreddajero

One word, maybe two, Just Awesome.


----------



## ttran97

My goal in life is to be as successful as Donn...forget cars, mansions, hot girls...it's all about having a huge Titanium collection!!! :bow:


----------



## Sable

Well, this is my titanium "collection" - I already put this up on the McG subforum, but I really like the picture so... 






I've caught the Ti Bug - but my wallet sure won't take it more than once or twice a year!


----------



## easilyled

ttran97 said:


> My goal in life is to be as successful as Donn...forget cars, mansions, hot girls...it's all about having a huge Titanium collection!!! :bow:



Donn_ probably has all the others too


----------



## donn_

easilyled said:


> Donn_ probably has all the others too



Nope...modest home, two used trucks, fairly warm 48 year old wife and 5 boats, including a 30' 1955 Eldridge-McInnis twin diesel sedan cruiser, Mahogany on Oak.


----------



## tdurand

donn_ said:


> Nope...modest home, two used trucks, fairly warm 48 year old wife and 5 boats, including a 30' 1955 Eldridge-McInnis twin diesel sedan cruiser, Mahogany on Oak.


 

Is that the S.S. Minnow?? :naughty:

T


----------



## donn_

tdurand said:


> Is that the S.S. Minnow?? :naughty:
> 
> T



Nope. MV LOON


----------



## tdurand

Seriously Donn
Looks like a nice place to kick back, throw out a line and crack a couple of brews.
T
:buddies:


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Sending my own thread further off course....

it DOES look like the SS Minnow. Donn, do you own a Gilligan hat?


----------



## donn_

You landlubbers!

LOON doesn't look remotely like MINNOW. MINNOW is a 1964 38' Wheeler cabin cruiser with a flybridge. :shakehead


----------



## chipwillis

Donn your collection keeps getting bigger and its happening fast:twothumbs. I like the leggo's. By the way that is one sweet boat:thumbsup:.


----------



## griff

Please post pic of "fairly warm wife":devil:


donn_ said:


> Nope...modest home, two used trucks, fairly warm 48 year old wife and 5 boats, including a 30' 1955 Eldridge-McInnis twin diesel sedan cruiser, Mahogany on Oak.


----------



## toby_pra

Gilligan? Oh man...


----------



## donn_

I can finally do that, too!

Here's my TB Ti Pi MM Aleph 3!






Although, I think I like it better with a traditional TB Croc tube:










dmdrewitt said:


> No problem donn_ :wave:
> 
> Here is my Ti Pi Aleph 3
> 
> David :thumbsup:


----------



## donn_

Ti Aleph Family Portrait:






Left to right:

MM A1 with TB body and MM tail.
TB A2 with built-in clicky.
TB A3 with TB Raptor 18650 body and tail.
TB A19 with Croc body and TB slender neck tail.

:thumbsup:


----------



## toby_pra

Thats awesome Donn


----------



## BanjoBill

donn_ said:


> Ti Aleph Family Portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right:
> 
> MM A1 with TB body and MM tail.
> TB A2 with built-in clicky.
> TB A3 with TB Raptor 18650 body and tail.
> TB A19 with Croc body and TB slender neck tail.
> 
> :thumbsup:


 
Nice Family Photo there Donn

.....Bill


----------



## Edwood

I seem to only have one titanium light at a time.

Here's mine. :naughty:






-Ed


----------



## FrogmanM

No worries Edwood, having only one Ti Torch of that caliber is awesome in its own right!

Mayo


----------



## chipwillis

Heres an update to my titanium lights. Started the year with 2. I'm missing my 2 TB lights in the shot, ones on the way and the other was in my pocket.


----------



## FrogmanM

WOW...not funny Chip, now I feel sick...:green:

Nice collection!

Mayo


----------



## toby_pra

You are Crazy Chip...:thinking:


----------



## griff

Kansas Titanium mine


----------



## FrogmanM

I think I've just gone blind...Blinded by the T I!!!

Wow...just wow Griff...

Mayo


----------



## Edwood

I think I have double vision. Are those TWO 007's I see there?


----------



## toby_pra

WOW Griff....


----------



## dmdrewitt

Edwood said:


> I think I have double vision. Are those TWO 007's I see there?



I think Griff and Dad have pooled some lights together for the piccy :thumbsup:


----------



## arewethereyetdad

dmdrewitt said:


> I think Griff and Dad have pooled some lights together for the piccy :thumbsup:



Yes. :twothumbs


----------



## easilyled

dmdrewitt said:


> I think Griff and Dad have pooled some lights together for the piccy :thumbsup:



The 2 27LTs gave the game away. 

No way Dad would part with those, even for Griff. 

Hey, aren't you guys worried you won't remember which lights
belong to each one of you?


----------



## toby_pra

How do you get two of these 007's...


----------



## dmdrewitt

easilyled said:


> Hey, aren't you guys worried you won't remember which lights
> belong to each one of you?



I thought that too !!


----------



## arewethereyetdad

easilyled said:


> The 2 27LTs gave the game away.
> 
> No way Dad would part with those, even for Griff.
> 
> Hey, aren't you guys worried you won't remember which lights
> belong to each one of you?


Griff tagged all of his with blue masking tape. But we both know who has the better collection. :nana: :laughing:


----------



## dmdrewitt

arewethereyetdad said:


> But we both know who has the better collection. :nana: :laughing:



dmdrewitt


----------



## arewethereyetdad

dmdrewitt said:


> dmdrewitt


:laughing: Maybe. Maybe.


----------



## dmdrewitt

arewethereyetdad said:


> :laughing: Maybe. Maybe.



Just missing the Ti Cub, Orb Ti and Ti 27LT (as you well know my friend :candle


----------



## KeyGrip

Griff, how can you sleep at night knowing that there are about thirty thousand people who want to break into your house now? :devil:


----------



## toby_pra

> KeyGrip*Re: Titanium Collections II*
> Griff, how can you sleep at night knowing that there are about thirty thousand people who want to break into your house now? :devil:


 
Never thought about that...


----------



## da.gee

Very nice gentlemen. I am impressed.


----------



## griff

CLICK...


KeyGrip said:


> Griff, how can you sleep at night knowing that there are about thirty thousand people who want to break into your house now? :devil:


----------



## Edwood

dmdrewitt said:


> I think Griff and Dad have pooled some lights together for the piccy :thumbsup:



LOL, that's pretty funny. Perhaps at PF11 or some other get together, there should be a record breaking titanium group shot.


----------



## griff

Bring it Ed


Edwood said:


> LOL, that's pretty funny. Perhaps at PF11 or some other get together, there should be a record breaking titanium group shot.


----------



## bf1

Guys _
Just wanted to share my current collection. Many thanks to all of you who have helped me build my collection. Barry


----------



## arewethereyetdad

bf1 said:


> Guys _
> Just wanted to share my current collection. Many thanks to all of you who have helped me build my collection. Barry



You're welcome.  I see about half of 'em came from my shelf. :laughing: :mecry: :thumbsup: 

And you have more on the way, Barry. :naughty:


----------



## bmstrong

I'm on the iPhone so I can't use Shoppe to point to it. What's the one behind the Mule?


----------



## PhantomZ

bmstrong said:


> I'm on the iPhone so I can't use Shoppe to point to it. What's the one behind the Mule?



i think a McClickie with a A2 head??


----------



## dmdrewitt

PhantomZ said:


> i think a McClickie with a A2 head??



It looks like a regular PD pack, it is not a McClicky as it doesn't have the same profile where the pack joins the head.

See pic in this thread


----------



## bf1

The body and the head are actually from Tranquility Base.


----------



## dmdrewitt

bf1 said:


> The body and the head are actually from Tranquility Base.


 
Does it have a piston?


----------



## bf1

It does have a piston.


----------



## bf1

I will get a photo of the Ti, TB. Sorry the photo does not do it justice.


----------



## TranquillityBase

This one has a *McClicky* body...

The union of the body and switch housing are gapless, and not meant to be seperated. They can be seperated, in the event the switch or boot cap would need to be replaced.


----------



## bmstrong

Thanks! If I may? What was the length of this?


----------



## bf1

Scott, thanks for for the help.


----------



## toby_pra

bf1 you are crazy...this should cost a car :huh:


----------



## bf1

Hi Toby,

Some people like to collect art work. It just so happens, I like to collect flashlights.

I hope I never grow up.


----------



## jch79

Nice collection there, Barry! 

:thumbsup: john


----------



## TranquillityBase

bf1 said:


> Hi Toby,
> 
> Some people like to collect art work. It just so happens, I like to collect flashlights.
> 
> I hope I never grow up.


 
 I thought you were collecting works of *flashlight art*...sniff sniff:mecry:


----------



## bf1

Scott,
Forgive me. You are right. It is flashlight art. Sometimes strange things come over me.
Go figure, it must be a sign of the times.
Regards,
Barry


----------



## toby_pra

> bf1*Re: Titanium Collections II*
> Scott,
> Forgive me. You are right. It is flashlight art. Sometimes strange things come over me.
> Go figure, it must be a sign of the times.
> Regards,
> Barry


 
+1 

Did you use your lights for daily things?


----------



## bf1

Toby,

I will generally grab a light to walk my dog. We are two happy campers.

Regards,
Barry


----------



## toby_pra

I like cmaping too...

But some times it seems to me to have a high risk if i take my mcgizmos with me...so i take a novatac or something like this...


----------



## GeorgeMaggos

Wow,

these Ti collections are awesome looking, thanks to everyone who has posted photos for us to see. Thanks for sharing 

~George


----------



## starfiretoo




----------



## climberkid

:huh: thats..........awesome


----------



## FrogmanM

Dear lord! slap me silly with rainbow Ti goodness! That is one sweet light SFT! Who made the clip if I may ask?

Mayo


----------



## toby_pra

starfiretoo said:


>


 
what temperature did you use for the coloerin and how did you do that, with a lighter?:shakehead


----------



## easilyled

You have to admire starfiretoo for making a unique light even more unique. 

It takes guts to do this to this when bare Ti looks so good anyway.

The results are spectacularly nice with this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## starfiretoo

Thanks It's my current EDC (Wiz2 520ma, buck/boost; Cree Q5 WC)


climberkid said:


> :huh: thats..........awesome




Some idiot with a file and too much time on this hands...:shakehead


FrogmanM said:


> Dear lord! slap me silly with rainbow Ti goodness! That is one sweet light SFT! Who made the clip if I may ask?
> 
> Mayo




If you're camping and drop your Ti light in the campfire. Don't let it sit in the coals too long:mecry::sick2:


toby_pra said:


> what temperature did you use for the coloerin and how did you do that, with a lighter?:shakehead




Campfire gods had mercy on me:devil:


easilyled said:


> You have to admire starfiretoo for making a unique light even more unique.
> 
> It takes guts to do this to this when bare Ti looks so good anyway.
> 
> The results are spectacularly nice with this one. :thumbsup:



Thanks for the kind comments. I though i was going to get flamed more that the Ti Joking aside, Ti is one heck of a special metal and please ignore my stupid answers if you can't take joking around


----------



## LumensMaximus

bf1 said:


> Guys _
> Just wanted to share my current collection. Many thanks to all of you who have helped me build my collection. Barry


 
Wait, let me get the drool bucket in place, ok, now I'm ready. "Dude", awesome collection... where do they all come from, Lumencraft is the only Ti maker I see advertised, I just ordered one of those...


----------



## LumensMaximus

The one on the front row, 2nd from the left??


----------



## bf1

They all come form the Masters of Flashlight Art. Check out custom builders.


----------



## bf1

Second from the left would TranquillityBase. All Ti custom RCR123 with guts of the light built by Milkyspit.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

I think he's referring to the Mule.


----------



## octaf

Wow,,,

Happy just looking around !

I often ask myself; Do I like the light? or Titanium?


----------



## bf1

Thanks Troy,
Sometimes I can't see straight.


----------



## easilyled

A few more pictures:-

TB or not TB?













MM/TB/McGIZMO HYBRID






THE GANG


----------



## octaf

Beautiful collection, easilyled !
Are the heads and tailcaps all TB's, too ? :twothumbs


----------



## bf1

Nice collection my friend.
Regards.


----------



## easilyled

Thanks bf1 and octav, its gradually improving. 

octav, everything is TB in the picture you attached except the head and
tail of the light that's 4th from the left

That is a hybrid of McGizmo tailcap, TB 2-cell body and MM A19 head.
I think it works well together though.

I have another A3 that will soon be completed which will have a
morelite A3 head and the rest TB (tailcap/TBSB 18650 body and cren bezel)


----------



## octaf

easilyled said:


> Thanks bf1 and octav, its gradually improving.
> 
> octav, everything is TB in the picture you attached except the head and
> tail of the light that's 4th from the left
> 
> That is a hybrid of McGizmo tailcap, TB 2-cell body and MM A19 head.


 

Thanks for the answer, easilyled.
I understand the MM head, but not the hybrid of McGizmo tailcap.
Is it by Don himself? if not, who made this?


----------



## easilyled

octaf said:


> Thanks for the answer, easilyled.
> I understand the MM head, but not the hybrid of McGizmo tailcap.
> Is it by Don himself? if not, who made this?



I meant that the light itself is a hybrid, not the tailcap, which is by Don.


----------



## octaf

easilyled said:


> I meant that the light itself is a hybrid, not the tailcap, which is by Don.


 
Hmm, I didn't know that Don made Ti tailcap alone.
It's good to know, and it's really something ! :twothumbs


----------



## dmdrewitt

Very nice collection easilyled. Thank you for sharing pictures. 

The 18650 TBSB tube mates perfectly with the Aleph 3 head. Beautiful :twothumbs

David :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

dmdrewitt said:


> Very nice collection easilyled. Thank you for sharing pictures.
> 
> The 18650 TBSB tube mates perfectly with the Aleph 3 head. Beautiful :twothumbs
> 
> David :thumbsup:



Thanks dmdrewitt. I thought I'd try and take some updated pictures.
Not bad for a mobile phone camera!


----------



## BugOutGear_USA

These are sold out, but here is the latest Titanium Jet-III from JETBeam:










Regards,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com


----------



## bmstrong

BugOutGear_USA: Can you tell us more about that light?


----------



## starfiretoo

Bump


----------



## maxspeeds

Nice collection, SF2!


----------



## toby_pra

rhis is awesome SF2


----------



## chipwillis

This is my up-dated collection. I'm waiting a 2 others and I have money for something, but nothing has been coming up in BST. NEED TO ADD A 38MM........................ Help


----------



## lumafist

I have not got suitable words to adress the prior post..........


----------



## bf1

*Re: Updated Titanium Collection*


----------



## easilyled

Wow! That must be the king of collections Barry. 

I'd love to to see those lights in more close-up detail with
some descriptions of their leds/le's

Fantastic collection, not only in quantity but in the contents too.


----------



## dmdrewitt

easilyled said:


> Wow! That must be the king of collections Barry.
> 
> I'd love to to see those lights in more close-up detail with
> some descriptions of their leds/le's
> 
> Fantastic collection, not only in quantity but in the contents too.



+1 :twothumbs

Very nice collection

David :thumbsup:


----------



## luxlunatic

*Re: Updated Titanium Collection*



bf1 said:


>


 
Awesome collection! I am also a big fan of the 27 PDs and LTs, and you have the two rarest holy grails of each, a Ti27LT PD proto and the Ti27LT!!!!!!! 
That polished 27PD with the blasted recesses is beautiful, nice showing!!!!


----------



## toby_pra

Oh man you are crazy... 

How much that falshlights will cost...:tinfoil:


----------



## bf1

toby_pra said:


> Oh man you are crazy...
> 
> How much that falshlights will cost...:tinfoil:



Toby,
Much cheaper than seeing a shrink!
Regards,
Barry


----------



## toby_pra

bf1 said:


> Toby,
> Much cheaper than seeing a shrink!
> Regards,
> Barry


 
:twothumbs i think you are right...


----------



## lumafist

Everybody knows that I suck at taking pictures at this point.....:tinfoil:

Here is mine though...








After about 15 hours of rubbing and flaming......


----------



## arewethereyetdad

lumafist said:


> After about 15 hours of rubbing and flaming......



Sounds like you're _*REALLY*_ excited about Ti. :laughing:


----------



## lumafist

Well, I`m not afraid to try things out to put it that way......:thumbsup:


Sad the colours don`t show the way they look IRL....:duh2:


----------



## brighterisbetter

Lunasol 27 to be added shortly.


----------



## chipwillis

My new Mr. Bulk's and I added a 3rd Spy007.


----------



## easilyled




----------



## bf1

Very sweet my friend.:thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

bf1 said:


> Very sweet my friend.:thumbsup:



Thanks Barry


----------



## donn_

Here are the two latest additions to my Ti collection:






A Ti Ra Twisty and a TnC 27mm Long head on a McGizmo 2x123 clicky pak, and carrying a Datiled P7/Flupic light engine in the McR27-XR reflector. The dome of the emitter fits the reflector opening perfectly, and the focus is very close to perfect.


----------



## Glenn7

since you guys love Ti so much and Ti lights are more of a specialty item - would any of you be interested in a Jetbeam lll pro I.B.S Ti to add to your collection?? - I do have them listed on MP - but not everybody shops there all the time and I thought I might mention it here - some pix http://picasaweb.google.com.au/glennkath/JetbeamLllTitanium# 

PS: I just thought it might not be an appropriate post here - please remove the post if I was naughty


----------



## donn_

:devil:


----------



## Glenn7

Smarty pants - my dads bigger than your dad :nana: 
Nice lights tho :twothumbs


----------



## donn_

Glenn7 said:


> ...my dads bigger than your dad :nana:



He probably is. Mine's 85, and he's been shrinking recently.:green:

He was an unarmed combat instructor in the Marine Corps, though, and he can still throw me (225#) across the room.


----------



## Guy's Dropper

Are there any advantages to titanium, other than aesthetics?


----------



## donn_

Rarity
Weight-strength ratio
Durability
Restorable finish
Did I mention rarity?


----------



## naked2

You guys are insne! :devil: I just ordered my first Ti light! At only a hundred and twenty five bucks, It's probably not even worth a mention here, but I will anyway!  Olight Titanium Infinitum (Daddy's First Baby)!


----------



## donn_

naked2 said:


> You guys are insne! :devil:



You should see my fishing tackle collection.


----------



## Glenn7

OOOwh!! I don't think I want to see your tackle


----------



## donn_

I've fished in Tassie. Some of my collection comes from your home.


----------



## Glenn7

donn_ said:


> I've fished in Tassie. Some of my collection comes from your home.



how did you like our little island of 500,000? - last fish I cought here was with a rock off a bridge at work in Hobart city (i'm not kidding) it was 29' long and it was a salmon - luckily there was 5 other guys there to prove I did it + I had to take a photo & they told me to go buy a lottery ticket. :naughty:


----------



## donn_

Two Mule Team!


----------



## HoopleHead

a few Ti lights have come and gone (e.g. Draco, Spy007, LS20) but ive found out that the Ti-PD-S-Mizer is the McGizmo for me, so thus begins my Ti light "collection." although already a user, no shelf queens here.






Mako coming soon, and someday ill get a ti Nautilus. other than that, not sure what else to add :thinking:


----------



## toby_pra

Wow these are nice ti's donn!:twothumbs


----------



## donn_

This may be the only one in existence...a two-headed TranquillityBase Q5/RV7 with a 2/3A NiMH body. Here it is with the 19mm head:






And with the Mule head:






If you're not familiar with the 2/3A battery format, here's a shot for scale:






Left to right:

AW RCR2
2/3A Elite 1500
AW RCR123
Eneloop AA





Here's another TB Mule head, looking nice on a TnC integrated body/TC:






And finally, my current favorite all-Mirage_Man package:


----------



## toby_pra

Very nice donn...


----------



## brighterisbetter

donn_ said:


> And finally, my current favorite all-Mirage_Man package:


:huh: Looks nice :huh:


----------



## donn_

Latest addition...The Prototype CR2 Ti Exolion.






This just arrived from Mac, freshly upgraded with a brand new U2SWOH emitter. It's a dandy and tiny little light, with flawless machining and silky-smooth threading. It's much smaller than I expected...smaller even than my Aeon.






The light uses a Flupic variant, with low, high and burst. The beam with the new U2 emitter is dynamite, with a very narrow profile for such a small light.






Wonderful little light!


----------



## toby_pra

That looks familar Donn...:wave:


----------



## griff

+1


griff said:


> Kansas Titanium mine


----------



## PetaBread

You a Millionaire?


EDIT: How many lights you got total?


----------



## HKJ

PetaBread said:


> You a Millionaire?




That was before he bought his flashlights , now he is


----------



## PetaBread

Oh.


----------



## PetaBread

I just found out about the Spy 007 and it's price. To see 3 or 4 people on 

this thread with 2 or more of them just makes my eyes fall out of my 

head. 

One thing I wanted to know is, if the Spy007 is the most expensive 

(pocket size?) LED flashlight out there?

:thinking: :mecry:  :shakehead :tinfoil:   :bow: :bump:


----------



## csshih

hehe.. check out the surefire porkys..
not sure if they're that pocketable though.


----------



## PetaBread

csshih said:


> hehe.. check out the surefire porkys..
> not sure if they're that pocketable though.


 

"Surefire porkeys" ? I dont understand. :thinking:


You Spy007 owners to me, are true "Flasholics". 

Did any of you had to think twice before buying a Spy007? :thinking:


----------



## easilyled

PetaBread said:


> "
> You Spy007 owners to me, are true "Flasholics".
> 
> Did any of you had to think twice before buying a Spy007? :thinking:



No but I had to think once for each of the 2 Spy007s I bought, so mathematically that's equivalent.


----------



## PetaBread

easilyled said:


> No but I had to think once for each of the 2 Spy007s I bought, so mathematically that's equivalent.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Updated family


----------



## PetaBread

Nice :thumbsup:

Nice pic also :thumbsup:



What's the name of that short one in the very back (second from the right)?


----------



## arewethereyetdad

PetaBread said:


> Nice :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice pic also :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the name of that short one in the very back (second from the right)?



Thank you. That's a titanium original Orb (the only one I know of in existance)


----------



## PetaBread

Wow, seems like you had to pay a pretty penny for it.


----------



## iocheretyanny




----------



## easilyled

arewethereyetdad said:


> Updated family



Very nice collection.

Any chance of a separate picture of the 2 lights in the row 2nd from the back that are on the outer left and outer right and describing them?


----------



## easilyled

iocheretyanny said:


>



The emerald killer and the pontiaker-carved and anodised EX10 look really exotic. Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Frenchyled

arewethereyetdad said:


> Thank you. That's a titanium original Orb (the only one I know of in existance)



Where did it come from ?  :welcome:


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Frenchyled said:


> Where did it come from ?  :welcome:



Some wild and crazy frenchman. :twothumbs


----------



## Kid9P

My Latest Ti:

Custom Aleph compatible head by: Tanquillitybase
P7 Light Engine by: datiLED
Clickie pak by: McGizmo














__________________


----------



## lumafist

WOOT........!!??

A TI-Mule...?!?


Awesome looks...!

And the bezel is swappable.....??


----------



## Kid9P

Yup, a totally Titanium mule. The Aleph compatible Mule head is beautiful.
The bezel ring can be removed, same dimensions as an A19/HDS.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zeruel

arewethereyetdad said:


> Updated family



Nice, dad. May I know what's that beauty on the extreme right, just to the rear of Haiku?


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Zeruel said:


> Nice, dad. May I know what's that beauty on the extreme right, just to the rear of Haiku?


easilyled also asked about this (and the other, similar one). Those are the only two objects in the photo that are not complete lights. They are beautiful custom-made 6-4 Ti body/head combos made by CPF's own RPM that fit the Mr. Bulk Dragon, Chameleon or Cub. One is ribbed, one is smooth. One would need the center part (the control module) from one of these three lights to form a complete light, as shown in the pics below:


----------



## Zeruel

arewethereyetdad said:


> easilyled also asked about this (and the other, similar one). Those are the only two objects in the photo that are not complete lights. They are beautiful custom-made 6-4 Ti body/head combos made by CPF's own RPM that fit the Mr. Bulk Dragon, Chameleon or Cub. One is ribbed, one is smooth. One would need the center part (the control module) from one of these three lights to form a complete light, as shown in the pics below:



 Very nice, sir.

Now I'm wondering who makes me cry harder, your amount of McGizmo Tis or DeFab's amount of Surefires. :mecry:


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Zeruel said:


> Very nice, sir.
> 
> Now I'm wondering who makes me cry harder, your amount of McGizmo Tis or DeFab's amount of Surefires. :mecry:


You'll need a box of Kleenex when you see bf1's Ti collection.


----------



## Zeruel

arewethereyetdad said:


> You'll need a box of Kleenex when you see bf1's Ti collection.



I'm trying very hard not to think of Donn's and Griff's as well... 

Which led me to wonder, has McGizmo ever shown HIS collection before?


----------



## FrogmanM

My small collection:









-Mayo


----------



## toby_pra

Very nice collection Mayo...


----------



## bf1

*Two Very Special Additions*





Ti Orb Proto




Mac's First Titanium E-Series Build


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Very nice, Barry! :naughty: :twothumbs


----------



## bmstrong

bf1 said:


> *Two Very Special Additions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ti Orb Proto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac's First Titanium E-Series Build



Can you post a link to Mac's for sale thread? Or forum? Thanks!


----------



## octaf

bf1 said:


> *Two Very Special Additions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ti Orb Proto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac's First Titanium E-Series Build


 


Indeed, they are really special !!! :thumbsup:
The orb's line is beautiful !


----------



## orb

Wow That Ti Orb I made sure is getting around. Must be a good 5 years since I made & dispatched it to Pascal :wave:
Also from Memory I am sure that was the second as the 1st never arrived: Yes confirmed original thread here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/51961
Nice addition Barry :twothumbs


----------



## bf1

Thanks Rob,

It is a really very special light. I am very proud to be its new owner.


----------



## easilyled

Let's give this thread a much needed bump.

There are far too many treasures here for this to drop out of circulation.

This is maybe the most beautiful Ti light I have ever seen.

Does anyone know who the current owner is?


----------



## brighterisbetter

My latest addition (see sigline link):


----------



## easilyled

Superb work by Fred.
That really makes your Nautilus a one-of-a-kind piece of art. :thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback

Wow 

What a piece of art!


----------



## GLOCK18

My growing collection.


----------



## FrogmanM

woah...someone likes Gatlights...

-Mayo


----------



## arewethereyetdad

I recognize that Jetbeam on the far left.


----------



## GLOCK18

Also the 2nd and 4th from left.!




arewethereyetdad said:


> I recognize that Jetbeam on the far left.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

GLOCK18 said:


> Also the 2nd and 4th from left.!



Oh yeah! :twothumbs


----------



## LumensMaximus

My small collection...hey, everybody has to start somewhere...:twothumbs


----------



## easilyled

LumensMaximus said:


> My small collection...hey, everybody has to start somewhere...:twothumbs



Nice lights and excellent photos. 

You have truly captured the elusive Titanium lustre, which is what makes looking at my titanium lights so compelling for me.


----------



## LumensMaximus

Thanks, It just grew a tad more...


----------



## DimeRazorback

Nice!!!!

:twothumbs


----------



## octaf

Hello, LumensMaximus.

Which one do you like more btw Jet Ti & Olight Ti ?
Just curious.


----------



## LumensMaximus

octaf said:


> Hello, LumensMaximus.
> 
> Which one do you like more btw Jet Ti & Olight Ti ?
> Just curious.


 
Hmm, hard to say, I like the machining better on the Jet but like the beam better on the Olight. :shrug:


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Some new additions. Mirage Man "Fatties:"


----------



## LumensMaximus

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Glenn7

arewethereyetdad said:


> Some new additions. Mirage Man "Fatties:"



Hmmmm what banks are you robbing to buy all these lights :naughty:
I just want to know so I don't hit them - coz I don't want to take any of your income away :nana:


----------



## Incidentalist

Some absolutely gorgeous lights in this thread.

Someday I'll have to take a picture of my ti lights. Problem is that there is always something else on the way that I want to include in the picture.

I have a question for those that have what I would consider production level Ti lights (Ti lights made by some of the larger companies like JetBeam, Olight, etc...) How do these generally compare to the more custom lights in terms of fit and finish and machine work in general? 

While my Ti light collection is growing, I have yet to spring for any 'name' brand light for anything larger than a AAA (unless you count the Jil Lite that is currently enroute) because I am having a hard time justifying the price when comparing it to the standard version of the same light and a more custom type piece. 

Thoughts?


----------



## easilyled

Incidentalist said:


> Some absolutely gorgeous lights in this thread.
> 
> Someday I'll have to take a picture of my ti lights. Problem is that there is always something else on the way that I want to include in the picture.
> 
> I have a question for those that have what I would consider production level Ti lights (Ti lights made by some of the larger companies like JetBeam, Olight, etc...) How do these generally compare to the more custom lights in terms of fit and finish and machine work in general?
> 
> While my Ti light collection is growing, I have yet to spring for any 'name' brand light for anything larger than a AAA (unless you count the Jil Lite that is currently enroute) because I am having a hard time justifying the price when comparing it to the standard version of the same light and a more custom type piece.
> 
> Thoughts?



I have a couple of Olight Ti production lights among my mainly custom lights.

They are very nice and the fit and finish and the electronics are impressive.

However they don't give me the same feeling of satisfaction as my custom McGizmo, TranquillityBase, Mirage_Man, data and Mac lights.

The Ti is usually Grade 5 for the custom lights which is much harder to machine and the finish is crisp and perfect.

The section of Ti is usually thicker too, particularly in the Mirage_Man fatty lights (a couple shown above)

For me there is something indefinably satisfying about owning a light that has been hand-lathed.


----------



## maxspeeds

arewethereyetdad said:


> Some new additions. Mirage Man "Fatties:"



I Love those two ladies! More to grab and love


----------



## bf1

I love my "Fatty Ladies" as well.


----------



## lundeholm

GLOCK18 said:


> My growing collection.


My first thought was "WOW!", then I saw that a couple of lights had been copied in Photoshop. Nice photoshoping but not perfect :twothumbs


----------



## reeso

That's it so far!! Haiku on way to UK.


----------



## jamesmtl514

what light is this?


reeso said:


> That's it so far!! Haiku on way to UK.


----------



## reeso

jamesmtl514 said:


> what light is this?


 
It's a Lummi Wee Ti


----------



## dmdrewitt

reeso said:


> It's a Lummi Wee Ti



More details 


http://www.lummi.co.uk/Lummi_Home.html

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=98


----------



## Waffle

great collection


----------



## Zeruel

My small modest bunch.


----------



## octaf

Hi, Zeruel.

What's the 3rd on from the right end ?


----------



## Zeruel

octaf said:


> Hi, Zeruel.
> 
> What's the 3rd on from the right end ?




I had ordered a Horus-titan FD1.3 a while back and unbeknownst to me, it was during a time when there's some company restructuring and the design was slightly revised. Since then, the company's name has changed to VersaTi and what used to be FD1.3 is now FD20, and what used to be a pure tubular form now has ribbing (rubber boot is also changed to black). So, I would guess this light is officially *VersaTi FD20* now, using TA2 grade Ti (99.93% pure Titanium).

Be default, it comes with a Q5 but I asked Sabrewolf to mod it to a MC-E.


----------



## glockboy




----------



## Bolenic

:thumbsup:

Nice photo!


----------



## Incidentalist

Nice collection Zeruel!


----------



## Zeruel

Thanks!


----------



## LumensMaximus

The family portrait...:twothumbs


























say cheese..


----------



## toby_pra

Very big family...:wave:


----------



## LumensMaximus

Yes, they're all quite young too, think it's time have the birth control talk...


----------



## octaf

Zeruel said:


> I had ordered a Horus-titan FD1.3 a while back and unbeknownst to me, it was during a time when there's some company restructuring and the design was slightly revised. Since then, the company's name has changed to VersaTi and what used to be FD1.3 is now FD20, and what used to be a pure tubular form now has ribbing (rubber boot is also changed to black). So, I would guess this light is officially *VersaTi FD20* now, using TA2 grade Ti (99.93% pure Titanium).
> 
> Be default, it comes with a Q5 but I asked Sabrewolf to mod it to a MC-E.


 
Hey, Zeruel !

This Horus-VersaTi looks cool, esp with MC-E. :twothumbs


----------



## bf1

Sweet! :twothumbs


----------



## Norm

A flock of Quarks














​


----------



## fyrstormer

Nothing you can say can take me away from My Ti...






I love titanium. It's like gold to me, only better, because nobody will steal it and I can beat the s**t out of it with no ill effects.

I hereby declare: Titanium is Man Gold! oo: So it is said, so it shall _be_.


----------



## Christoph

Due to the recent explosion of mass produced lower priced Ti lights I now have a collection.
Here is a group shot I also have several other items 
made of Ti but I am either wearing them or they are holding bones together and the only shots I have of them are x rays.
C


----------



## fyrstormer

Titanium is as good an investment as any other semi-precious metal in my opinion. Funny thing is, there's more accessible titanium on earth than iron, it's just that titanium ore is harder to refine.


----------



## Kilovolt

Just a few pieces ... :shrug:







:wave:


----------



## octaf

Is the one in the middle new from Fenix ???


----------



## Kilovolt

octaf said:


> Is the one in the middle new from Fenix ???


 

Yes, it's PD10 Ti.


----------



## KFE

Only 2 for now...


----------



## Morelite

KFE,
What is the little one?


----------



## KFE

The little one is a Ti body with the innards of a Nitecore EX10, and the big one is made by TranquillityBase.
See this thread for more info one the Ti EX10: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2414900


----------



## easilyled

KFE said:


> The little one is a Ti body with the innards of a Nitecore EX10, and the big one is made by TranquillityBase.
> See this thread for more info one the Ti EX10: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2414900



2 beauties, especially the TB light.


----------



## lisantica

fyrstormer said:


> Nothing you can say can take me away from My Ti...



I have one Ti light. Can you spot it in the photo? :twothumbs


----------



## octaf

Yeah, one that blings. :thumbsup:


----------



## Barbarian

Weak photo, but here is mine.

Left to right:
1. Ti PD-S
2. Ti PD-S (RPM bezel)
3. Ti XR19-PD with AlTiN coating
4. BB Haiku
5. Ti S27-PD
6. Ti McClickie Pak with VME Concepts Head powered by a Malkoff M30F Drop-In 
7. Ti McClickie Pak with Surefire E1B head
8. Ti C-Pak with Milkyspit Mod (K2-TFFC) Al PD head and RPM Ti Bezel
9. Ti Ra Clicky


----------



## jamesmtl514

I can finally become part of the gang.
Surefire E1B Backup with F04 diffuser and Mac's titanium SST-50 EDC 2800mah


----------



## DimeRazorback

My McGizmo Haiku XP-G


----------



## easilyled

jamesmtl514 said:


> I can finally become part of the gang.
> Surefire E1B Backup with F04 diffuser and Mac's titanium SST-50 EDC 2800mah



I also have one of Mac's Ti EDCs. 

I love the simplicity of design, especially the rounded edges at the peripheries which are most satisfying from a tactile as well as a visual point of view. 

The beam with the SST-50 provides great balance with very even illumination, just slightly more intense in the center.


----------



## easilyled

My collection so far:-


----------



## andromeda.73

What a wonderful collection, congratulations to all :wave:


----------



## toby_pra

the new McGizmo XP-G R5 and optional 2*Cr123 McClicky pak...


----------



## DimeRazorback

I am finally worthy to contribute to this thread!! :bow:


----------



## toby_pra




----------



## souptree

toby_pra said:


>



Nice RaidOps!! :thumbsup:


----------



## camaro09

This is my only Ti light at the moment but am thinking about a McGizmo in the near future.

No way to compete with some of you guys... :laughing:


----------



## Ny0ng1

camaro09, is that a Muyshondt?


----------



## camaro09

Yep a Ti Muyshondt Nautilus. It was my first heat ano attempt...


----------



## scout24

Supercrappy picture, but I thought I would share...


----------



## Jolig

toby_pra said:


>





Hi @ all,


sorry if my question should sound a bit "amateurish" - but I am new here 

Can someone please tell me what that light is in the background (the very last one), whose body is made of these single small sticks? :thumbsup:


Thanks,
Jolig


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Jolig said:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> 
> sorry if my question should sound a bit "amateurish" - but I am new here
> 
> Can someone please tell me what that light is in the background (the very last one), whose body is made of these single small sticks? :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Jolig



That's a Gatlight.


----------



## toby_pra

McGizmo XR27-PD and Nautilus Titan


----------



## DimeRazorback




----------



## scout24

DimeRazorback- The more I see of the Beadblasted Haiku, the more I like them. Very nice photos.


----------



## DimeRazorback

Thanks scout! 
You should like this little update then


----------



## Kilovolt

Is this thing getting out of hand? I counted them three months ago and they were five, and now ... :thinking:


----------



## lisantica

Mine has grown a bit since I last submitted my collection (which at the time was only one).


----------



## scout24

two more shipping tomorrow morning, Lisa...


----------



## lisantica

scout24 said:


> two more shipping tomorrow morning, Lisa...



Yes, I know and I'm counting the hours! I think they are going to look great with my set.


----------



## lisantica

In about one week, my Ti collection has changed. This is the new lineup minus one that is getting a spa treatment


----------



## scout24

Lisa- :wave: :twothumbs what's the one next to the Titan, about the same height? To it's left, with the lanyard?


----------



## lisantica

scout24 said:


> Lisa- :wave: :twothumbs what's the one next to the Titan, about the same height? To it's left, with the lanyard?



That's a Fenix PD10 Titanium. 300 made.


----------



## octaf

lisantica said:


> In about one week, my Ti collection has changed. This is the new lineup minus one that is getting a spa treatment


 
Nice collection, lisantica.

You have both EX10 & D10 from Jeff.

Probably, you need both EX10 & D10 from Ku.


----------



## lisantica

octaf said:


> Probably, you need both EX10 & D10 from Ku.



Would love those, but from what I've read they're pretty difficult to find.

Lisa


----------



## ninemm

Love the collection Lisa! What's the light to the left of the Volere? A Ti aleph of some kind? 

Also, what do you think of your BB Haiku?

One more question! If you had to pick, what would you say is the most *usable* Ti light in your collection?


----------



## lisantica

ninemm said:


> Love the collection Lisa! What's the light to the left of the Volere? A Ti aleph of some kind?
> 
> It's a Tranquillity Base custom 2/3A Mule. Takes a 2/3A sized battery and it is Aleph compatible.
> 
> Also, what do you think of your BB Haiku?
> 
> It's a bit ringy, but I put some diffuser film on the lens, so now it's smooth.
> 
> One more question! If you had to pick, what would you say is the most *usable* Ti light in your collection?
> 
> I'm supposed to *USE THEM?* I really don't know as I stare and marvel at them way more than use them.  But as of yesterday I began carrying the Ti Bitz as my EDC. My Pink EX10 was turning on in my pocket, so I thought I'd try a twisty in hopes that it won't turn on. I have the D10 Titanium by JHanko bedside each night. The trits are great for locating the flashlight if needed at night.


----------



## ninemm

Is the Haiku XP-G or XR-E?


----------



## lisantica

ninemm said:


> Is the Haiku XP-G or XR-E?



Mine is the XR-E, I believe many folks tend to like the XP-G version better.


----------



## ninemm

lisantica said:


> Mine is the XR-E, I believe many folks tend to like the XP-G version better.



Thanks for the info Lisa! :thumbsup: My Ti collection = one custom blue anno'd Mini123 and a Splash Killer. I don't know if two even counts as a "collection" lol


----------



## kaichu dento

I finally took a group shot that belongs here!


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*SO MANY NICE LIGHTS in this thread!!!oo::bow:*


My first Ti McGizmo landed yesterday afternoon. The LS20..
By midnight it had an XPG R5 in place of the GD...:naughty: I see more McGizmo's in my future....what have I gotten myself into?...lovecpf

My Titanium lights.


----------



## easilyled

Very nice DaFab, just wish I had the skills to mod all my Ti lights with the latest emitters myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## sledhead

Thought I'd post this picture so I have something to remember them by. Slowly they are vanishing.:sigh:







On the bright side - I'll get to start over!


----------



## malakye666




----------



## MWClint

My Ti collection so far.


----------



## dmdrewitt

MWClint, please can you elaborate on the square box in the centre of the picture!


----------



## ninemm

sledhead said:


> Thought I'd post this picture so I have something to remember them by. Slowly they are vanishing.:sigh:
> On the bright side - I'll get to start over!



Your Ti collection is almost exactly what I aspire too have one day. Sorry to hear they are vanishing! Perhaps one could vanish my way?  



dmdrewitt said:


> MWClint, please can you elaborate on the square box in the centre of the picture!



dmdrewitt - I believe that is a Chimera Mini made by Sabrewolf. You can check out his sales thread here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/226554 :thumbsup:


----------



## MWClint

dmdrewitt said:


> MWClint, please can you elaborate on the square box in the centre of the picture!



Sure thing! It is Sabrewolf's Mini Chimera..info here->
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/226554

Integrated USB charger and 4gb USB memory, Neutral white Cree MC-E, Lipo battery, 2 ice blue trits among other options u can get.

Pretty unique peice.


----------



## ivanchek

This is what i recently got back from the coating service.
- C123/ R123 Tranquility Base titanium host and Delghi titanium head and crenelated bezel. 
- All freshly coated with a layer of AlTiN.
- 3 level DatiLed V2.2 FLuPIC P7 light engine.
















pwatcher (Paul) is the proud new owner of this light. These are just a few pics i took before i have to ship this beauty off to its new owner.


----------



## donn_

It rained Ti today! The postman brought me two Ti lights.






On top, a new-to-me PD-S I got in a trade, and under it the returning McBulk, which went to Atlanta to visit DatiLED. He took out the SSC P4 and replaced it with a 4500K SST-50. It's now a firebreather with a LionCub UI!


----------



## Light11

Beautiful lights,Donn!
Can you tell me more about the McBulk,this is a S27 with a Lioncub boby or ?






donn_ said:


> It rained Ti today! The postman brought me two Ti lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On top, a new-to-me PD-S I got in a trade, and under it the returning McBulk, which went to Atlanta to visit DatiLED. He took out the SSC P4 and replaced it with a 4500K SST-50. It's now a firebreather with a LionCub UI!


----------



## donn_

The McBulk is a shaved XR27 head on a Ti Lion Cub control module. It has 4 different battery tubes; 18650, 18500 (in the photo), 17500 and 123.

Here it is with the 18650 tube, shown next to a stock Ti 27mm head so you can see the difference in size:






And the entire set:


----------



## lisantica

Here's one of my "new to me" flashlights, a Ti Cube. It was just too shiny for me so I asked Matt Cucchiara to do some of his awesome carving on it and make it a dull finish. I think the result is awesome! :candle:


----------



## taewoopa

So glad to see the work of Matt !
But, the folder beneath the light looks like Ken Onion's ..

Is it Ken's or Matt's ?

Anyway , congrats on your wonderful acquisition. Big sister.


----------



## lisantica

taewoopa said:


> So glad to see the work of Matt !
> But, the folder beneath the light looks like Ken Onion's ..
> Is it Ken's or Matt's ?
> Anyway , congrats on your wonderful acquisition. Big sister.



The folder is not mine. Matt sent me the photo so I could see my custom flashlight.
Thank you for looking little brother :wave:


----------



## toby_pra

Donn that looks really awesome! :wave:


----------



## octaf

Hi, Lisa

I like this cube better than the shiny original ones, too.

Good move.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

octaf said:


> I like this cube better than the shiny original ones, too.


The SS Cubes are all the nice matte finish. :thumbsup:


----------



## lisantica

arewethereyetdad said:


> The SS Cubes are all the nice matte finish. :thumbsup:



Yes, I had the SS one and actually preferred the finish on it. I guess the bonus for me is that my Ti one is now customized plus it is a tad lighter in weight.


----------



## vx000

Sweet mod on the Cube! You have the Cube and an almost matching background (having now seen your dog) - I really think you need the folder.


----------



## lisantica

vx000 said:


> Sweet mod on the Cube! You have the Cube and an almost matching background (having now seen your dog) - I really think you need the folder.


I thought flashlights were expensive, then I looked at the price of some custom knives


----------



## Swyguy

ttran97 said:


> You guys have amazing titanium collections!!! That's a whole new level of flashaholism! haha. I'm not there yet...the only titanium thing that I have is the bezel on my M3 Transgressor. :twothumbs



BEAUTIFUL


----------



## lisantica

I think I have completed my TB collection. Sure hope I don't have to eat my words on that.
The left one has a McGizmo mule head, the middle one has a Surefire head and tail, and the far right one has a Delghi head.


----------



## easilyled

You have some superb TB lights there Lisa.
I love the TB body that has the McGizmo mule head attached in particular.
If you ever decide to part with it, please let me know.


----------



## lisantica

easilyled said:


> You have some superb TB lights there Lisa.
> I love the TB body that has the McGizmo mule head attached in particular.
> If you ever decide to part with it, please let me know.



Will do, but as you can see that's my only TB twisty and it would be hard to part with, but you never know.
Lisa


----------



## nuphoria

Good grief Charlie Brown 

This thread is thigh rubbingly delicious lovecpf


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## malakye666

there you go pugga


----------



## Pontiaker

taewoopa said:


> So glad to see the work of Matt !
> But, the folder beneath the light looks like Ken Onion's ..
> 
> Is it Ken's or Matt's ?
> 
> Anyway , congrats on your wonderful acquisition. Big sister.


 I didnt make the knife, its just what I had in my pocket for EDC at the time I took the pics:thumbsup: I did do some work on it though....
Thanks!
Matt


----------



## lisantica




----------



## shado

Some of my Titanium lights,

SPY 007 #221
SPY 007 #228
SPY 007 #344
McGizmo XR-27 C
McGizmo S-27 PD
McGizmo BB Haiku
McGizmo McLux III T
McGizmo Lunasol 20
McGizmo Lunasol 27
McGizmo BB Lunasol 20
McGizmo Makai 6V 2x123
Lumencraft Gatlight V3 #101




The Lunasol's


----------



## Good day

arewethereyetdad said:


> Latest group shot. Collection's changing a bit.


 Wow,great collection:thumbsup:.I am really envy you .The left one at the last line looks very beautiful .Have a question is it heavy ?


----------



## Good day

chipwillis said:


> Heres the few that I have.


 :kiss:,they are not just products but art.


----------



## easilyled

Good_day, I think you'll find that arewethereyetdad's and chipwillis's collections have changed completely beyond recognition since those photos.


----------



## chipwillis

Good day said:


> :kiss:,they are not just products but art.


 

I don't have any of those left, Wish I had the PD-S back.


----------



## chipwillis

lisantica said:


>


 

PRT wow, and the Twisty McGizmo


----------



## vx000

+2 Fabulous collection, but the PRT and Twisty are definitely the creme!


chipwillis said:


> PRT wow, and the Twisty McGizmo


----------



## Good day

donn_ said:


>


 I really don't know what to say :bow::bow:


----------



## Good day

easilyled said:


> Good_day, I think you'll find that arewethereyetdad's and chipwillis's collections have changed completely beyond recognition since those photos.


 Yes,i'm sure arewethereyetdad and chipwillis must have more wonderful collections ,wish one day i can own myself's wonderful collections like them


----------



## TITANER

Good day said:


> I really don't know what to say :bow::bow:


 Yes ,great collections , i'm sure it is not a easy job:thumbsup:.All of these flashlights looks like very very beautiful .


----------



## taewoopa

*PhotonFanatic lights from Fred.*


----------



## easilyled

Amazing and unique lights, JJ 

If I'm not mistaken, one is mokume game and one is Damascus, but they match the Ti lights so well.


----------



## taewoopa

easilyled said:


> Amazing and unique lights, JJ
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, one is mokume game and one is Damascus, but they match the Ti lights so well.


 
Yes , they are .. one is Damasteel and the other is Mokume Gane.
Thanks so much.


----------



## kaichu dento

taewoopa said:


> *PhotonFanatic lights from Fred.*


This is one of my favorite pics ever!


----------



## TITANER

Yes,beautiful pics and lights.This yellow one just my taste,so fascinating :kiss:.


----------



## cy

arewethereyetdad .... hope you and your ti collection is doing well..
let's see the latest collection.. 

my ti collection is pretty modest with 4 ti lights
did get two ti revolvers... S&W 340PD and 337PD


----------



## arewethereyetdad

cy said:


> arewethereyetdad .... hope you and your ti collection is doing well..let's see the latest collection...


Hey cy, good to hear the real estate business hasn't left you high and dry! My Ti collection today:


----------



## easilyled

Very impressive 'dad. Trying to work out how many PD's you have there and what types they are?

Your MM_fatties are certainly very proud centurions.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

easilyled said:


> Very impressive 'dad. Trying to work out how many PD's you have there and what types they are?
> 
> Your MM_fatties are certainly very proud centurions.


Thanks, but minor leagues compared to your collection, my friend. The lights in my "My Lights" link are always current. There are three LS 20's, two wide-tail PD-S's, and two wide-tail PD-XR19's. The three fatties certainly do make me proud. But I am equally proud of my one and only TB Mule there in front and my Data Spy 007 with Milky-modded XPG R5.


----------



## easilyled

arewethereyetdad said:


> Thanks, but minor leagues compared to your collection, my friend.



I certainly wouldn't agree with that. The lights in your collection are of the highest quality. 
In any case I have trimmed my Ti collection somewhat but haven't updated the pictures in my signature link yet. 




arewethereyetdad said:


> But I am equally proud of my one and only TB Mule there in front and my Data Spy 007 with Milky-modded XPG R5.



They look terrific. I'm sure that an XPG mod brings the Spy007 very much up to date. What is the beam pattern like compared to the original?


----------



## AsianAnts

Wow... all these Ti Lights look great!.. one day ill have at least one Ti product ><


----------



## Notsure Fire

It's alright. I'm working on my Ti collection. So far I have...........0.


----------



## taewoopa

arewethereyetdad said:


> Hey cy, good to hear the real estate business hasn't left you high and dry! My Ti collection today:


 
Hi, Troy. The best of the best team is there ! :thumbsup:


----------



## AsianAnts

Notsure Fire said:


> It's alright. I'm working on my Ti collection. So far I have...........0.



:lolsign:


----------



## JohnnyScience

Wow... I didnt realize that flashlights got this bad ***!!!

I thought I was doing it right with my Surefire Defender lol

How much do these Ti flashlights cost? Can you pick up a really nice one for less than $200?


----------



## BREAM

Beautiful torches. I now know what Santa can bring me for Xmas! lovecpf


----------



## LumensMaximus

You guys have some great stuff... :rock: here's mine so far.


----------



## Ethen




----------



## benben_stone

Nice lights Ethen!

You're showing what offerings are not always available to other collectors in the West.

lovecpf


----------



## Ethen

CPF Just like a big family,People from around the world gathered together.Share your own favorites,This feeling is very good


----------



## rich297

Ethen said:


> CPF Just like a big family,People from around the world gathered together.Share your own favorites,This feeling is very good


 
Thanks for sharing your photos. You're a talented photographer and your taste in flashlights is impeccable!


----------



## Ethen

rich297 said:


> Thanks for sharing your photos. You're a talented photographer and your taste in flashlights is impeccable!



Thank you for your support and praise


----------



## donn_

Here's a rather nice Ti light. It started as a Ti Xeno Cube, but I just couldn't deal with the mirror-polished finish on the stock item.







So I sent it off to Matt the Knife (Pontiaker) to have him knock the shine off it, and one thing lead to another.






He carved the classic "Fouled Anchor" in the light, to reflect my nautical lifestyle. The rode (anchor rope to you lubbers) coils all the way around the light.














Beautiful work, Matt!






:twothumbs


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Very nice, Donn! I've got an e-mail out to you, but Yahoo seems jacked up today. I'll try you from another e-mail address.


----------



## bf1

Great looking light, Donn!


----------



## souptree

Nice light, Donn!! You should have Matt make you a matching knife.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Morelite




----------



## arewethereyetdad

Very nice, Morelite! Although I believe I have spotted an imposter there, front row, third from the right: a *stainless steel* Fenix L1+! :tsk:


----------



## Morelite

arewethereyetdad said:


> Very nice, Morelite! Although I believe I have spotted an imposter there, front row, third from the right: a *stainless steel* Fenix L1+! :tsk:


Opps, you are right, I thought it felt heavy. I have'nt used that one for awhile. If i remember correctly I bought that one from you.


----------



## Solscud007

I only have this Ti Quark AA. But i saw a video on youtube to DIY "annodize" the Ti.


----------



## alfa

Wow, very nice treatment! How did you do it?


----------



## Solscud007

alfa said:


> Wow, very nice treatment! How did you do it?


 

it is rather simple. I tested the treatment on the Ti Spork first. It is easy to replace a $12 Ti Spork haha. I used a metal wire coat hanger and bent the hook part to hold the spork. Then I used a butane torch. I heated up spots on the Spork until it runs red hot. As the Ti cools down it changes colors as you see in the pictures.

I then ran over and used a hose and water to quench the hot Ti. it cools down very fast and I can grab the spork in like 5 seconds.

For the Ti Quark, I took it all apart. I removed the tailcap contents and the o-rings from the body. I also removed the lens, reflector and o-ring from the bezel. The only part I could not remove was the LED components in the bottom half of the head. As you can see there is an un-finished portion to the light.

Then I just set the pieces down onto concrete and hit it with the torch. I walked around the pieces and hit them with the flame from 360 degrees.

I turn the torch off, and then grab the hose and quench the pieces and cool them down.


----------



## alfa

Very nice finish!


----------



## Solscud007

alfa said:


> Very nice finish!


 

Thanks. I think it turned out well for my first time. I now want to see how I can get "striderize" stripes. I think I need a smaller torch. More precise areas to get color in certain sections.


----------



## Meganoggin

Nicely done Solscud. Does the finish wear?


----------



## Solscud007

Meganoggin said:


> Nicely done Solscud. Does the finish wear?


 

I dont know. I dont think so. According to Lisa, she says the coloration is due to oxidation. So I imagine if you scratched the surface there is bare Ti underneath. But My Strider PT has similar coloration but in stripes. And it doesnt come off easily.


----------



## scout24

Very nice, Nick! Can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## Solscud007

Thanks Greg, I will definitely bring to our next show and tell at Mcds haha. 

Oh yeah for those of you who want to try diy this, I used a propane torch. Not butane. But I don't think it makes a difference.


----------



## nbp

Some seriously gorgeous lights here guys! There are customs in here I've never seen before! Very very nice. :bow:

I really don't even think I even belong here with the big kids, but the title just says titanium, so I thought I'd post what I've got. I was testing out my little home-made light tent and had to take some shots anyways. 

Hope you like them! 

Ti MiNi AA
Ti Ra Clicky
Haiku XP-G


----------



## Solscud007

You have better Ti lights than I do haha. I just have 4sevens Ti lights. 

Try getting a larger piece if paper and curve it. I can see you used two pieces of paper and it draws my eye to the imperfection.


----------



## nbp

Solscud007 said:


> You have better Ti lights than I do haha. I just have 4sevens Ti lights.
> 
> Try getting a larger piece if paper and curve it. I can see you used two pieces of paper and it draws my eye to the imperfection.





I was hoping no one would notice. :nana: I will have to go to the craft store and get a big sheet. All I had handy was printer paper, haha. 

On the plus side, I think I'm going to go outside and try to flame ano a Ti fork I have after reading your posts.


----------



## Solscud007

Do it. Then share!!!


----------



## nbp

I flamed my Ti fork. Not as good as yours, but it looks pretty cool actually! I can't seem to get a decent pic of it that shows the colors though. :scowl:


----------



## kaichu dento

nbp said:


> Hope you like them!


 Like them? We love them!

Nick, that's a small collection of titanium compared to some of the others, but a wonderful complement that needs to bow to no other!

I used to have all three and wouldn't mind having them once again.


----------



## nbp

Thanks Pete. 

Two of them actually came from you, you might recall. :thanks: Only the Haiku is brand new.


----------



## shado




----------



## kaichu dento

nbp said:


> Thanks Pete.
> 
> Two of them actually came from you, you might recall. :thanks: Only the Haiku is brand new.


I definitely remember the Clicky but wasn't sure about the MiNi. It's incredible to me that of all the lights I have, the very affordable MiNi has the most perfect all around beam pattern I've seen. By the way, you should add a Ti MiNi CR2 to the lineup while you're at it.


----------



## stoli67

A few of mine


----------



## Nicrod

My humble one and only titanium goodness!


----------



## Death's Head

Mac's custom Tri-EDC that has been polished a bit.


----------



## dmdrewitt

Deaths Head

Please could you post a little info on the knife. Is the handle Ti?

David


----------



## chipwillis

TB magic






TNC E to the C P60 drop in.


----------



## Morelite

Chris did an awesome job on the P60 host. I can't wait to get the new 18650 and 26650 versions.

How's the heat with the quad xp-g drop-in?


----------



## easilyled

Both awesome lights chipwillis.
Love the contrast between the knurling and the smooth Ti in the TB light.
The TNC light is a real work of art too.
The extra finning provided by the E2C adaptor matches the rest of the light so well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Death's Head

dmdrewitt said:


> Deaths Head
> 
> Please could you post a little info on the knife. Is the handle Ti?
> 
> David


 
Hello David. The knife is a production Emerson Traveler where the handle was originally G-10 with Ti and steel liners. The handle has been framelocked with titanium.


----------



## Bass

Death's Head - great photos. What set up are you using?


----------



## arewethereyetdad

More Mirage Man magic:


----------



## bf1

My O My!


----------



## easilyled

arewethereyetdad said:


> More Mirage Man magic:


 
Perfection. Which L.Es do they have? (ie emitters, current drive)


----------



## toby_pra

McGizmo / TB XM-L Mule


----------



## kaichu dento

I bet the XM-L Mule is a match made in heaven! 

Toby, is this a light that is available? Tell us a little more about it!


----------



## toby_pra

Nothing more to say...its the current XM-L Version from Don, works great with even an Rcr2... :wave:


----------



## nbp

Toby, a couple of us have been itching for some mule xm-l 'beamshots'. Would you be able to help with that? I'm very interested in that setup as a future compliment to my Haiku xp-g. TIA!


----------



## toby_pra

Hello!

Beamshots are possible, but not the next days, because i am away... 

But i use this XM-L with an Rcr2 and really dont know, if this is reallistic.


----------



## supersuby

That's a lot of sweet titanium, Very nice collection


----------



## nbp

toby_pra said:


> Hello!
> 
> Beamshots are possible, but not the next days, because i am away...
> 
> But i use this XM-L with an Rcr2 and really dont know, if this is reallistic.




No problem Toby; when you get back home, and if it is convenient, some shots would be great.  Maybe hit an object at 10 or 15 ft, simulating average indoor use. If you are able to compare to another light, even better! I don't think the rcr2 would really make that much difference anyways, same voltage as a rcr123, right? Doesn't seem to be too many people out there so far with the xm-l Mules, so I thought I'd pounce on you when I saw you did, haha.  Thanks for your help. :thumbsup:


----------



## cw_mi

Here's my McGizmo Haiku's !!


----------



## nbp

cw mi, those anodized Haikus are ridiculous! Absolutely awesome! :bow:


----------



## cw_mi

nbp said:


> cw mi, those anodized Haikus are ridiculous! Absolutely awesome! :bow:


 
Thanks ! Actually the one on the right is the only anodized one, the black one is Altin coated and the middle one is just the bead blast finish.


----------



## nbp

Yes, the BB blast one I am familiar with, though I went with the polished. I like the shiny look.  I wasn't sure about the black one, it looked different from other ano'd Ti I've seen but the kind of purpley look in the grooves on the head made me think it might be some sort of anodizing. Either way, it looks super stealthy and very cool.


----------



## Solscud007

Death's Head said:


> Hello David. The knife is a production Emerson Traveler where the handle was originally G-10 with Ti and steel liners. The handle has been framelocked with titanium.


 

Very nice. I picked this up Friday off Craigslist. 100 miles away. But at $120, a bargain. for those not familiar this is a discontinued Benchmade Balisong 42. Handles are Ti and blade is 440C. The original owner bought this 10 years ago.


----------



## Morelite

A few that didn't make the last round-up pic.


----------



## nbp

How has this thread been dormant for 4 months?!?!?!?!?!?!? 

Anyways, my Ti collection is quite different now than it was in the last post, so I thought I'd do an update. Here they are, my small collection. One Al light snuck in there because it was part of the McG family and didn't want to be left out. 

McLux III T
Haiku XP-G
Ti Mule XM-L
EN Mule XP-G







A portrait of my Grail light, recently obtained: the T


----------



## jamesmtl514

Stunning. If ever you decide to part with it, please let me know.


nbp said:


> A portrait of my Grail light, recently obtained: the T


----------



## jumpstat

Only have these two, the Ti PD Mule and Ti Haiku BB


----------



## nbp

jamesmtl514 said:


> Stunning. If ever you decide to part with it, please let me know.



Thanks James. :huh:

These little gems are uber-rare, and it was only a very nice gesture from another member that made this one available, and for a pretty penny, I might add. I imagine there will be quite a feeding frenzy if it ever goes up for sale. :duck:


----------



## stoli67

The Ti. PD Mule is great!


----------



## aflashinthenight

they are not all Ti but... I like them anyway..


----------



## aflashinthenight

I went through all this thread once more.
I am a new guy in the thread so I feel a bit ashamed about my poor display compared to yours. I hope my budding collection will be blooming as much as yours and will carry lots of fruits..


----------



## TheExpert

Althouh off topic thanks for the pic of the alpha and Macs that really helps me with the size difference.


----------



## nbp

Nobody's into collecting Ti lights anymore, hey? Where is everyone? 


Here's an updated shot of my Ti collection; I'm pretty happy with it so far, even if it is small. I selected these lights pretty carefully to meet my needs; they all get use. 

Haiku XP-G, Ti Mule XM-L, McLux III-T, Ti Nautilus, Mako Flood


----------



## fyrstormer

Excellent collection, nbp. Isn't the McLux3-T nice? A two-mode progressive-twisty that actually has a pocket clip, what a concept. It works especially well with my TiTi Twister 2 lube. :devil: (the first version was a bit too sticky and made it hard to turn, whereas Krytox left the threads feeling a little gritty.)

Now you just need a PEU trit bezel for it, so you can find it in the dark.


----------



## nbp

fyrstormer said:


> Excellent collection, nbp. Isn't the McLux3-T nice? A two-mode progressive-twisty that actually has a pocket clip, what a concept. It works especially well with my TiTi Twister 2 lube. :devil: (the first version was a bit too sticky and made it hard to turn, whereas Krytox left the threads feeling a little gritty.)
> 
> Now you just need a PEU trit bezel for it, so you can find it in the dark.



Thank you sir. Kind words from a man who has a mighty fine Ti collection of his own! I do enjoy the T a great deal. It's so intuitive, simple, refined. All the silliness stripped away, leaving only what needs to be there to make a great, functional light. It looks pretty amazing too! I appreciate Enrique's lights for much the same reason. (Feel free to post some pics in my Muyshondt Collection thread too if you like.  )

I ought to get some of your TiTi Twister lube, I saw your thread on that. Do you have some mixed up and ready to go?


----------



## fyrstormer

It's mixed up, but I'm waiting on a shipment of 1cc syringes to put the samples in. From the look of it I'll have to order a second batch of syringes, actually. I'll be posting updates in that thread as things progress.


----------



## Midnight Run

*McGizmo.*











The blasted Haiku and Mule are both UV lights. I just love the look of that Nichia UV emitter!






*TnC.*















*Ti Hyperlux.*










*Cool Fall, TB, Mac and Fred.*





*And more Ti.




*
As Corey said, I think I have a problem with Ti too...


----------



## tobrien

can I post my 4Sevens Mini Ti when it comes in? it's got a three digit serial too, which apparently they stopped doing after a certain number afaik. 

it'll be my first Titanium light but I wanna see what the fuss is about


----------



## taewoopa

Tashi !! You are the newly comer of Ti Tycoon , brother , I sure !!


----------



## aflashinthenight

Tashi..
What is that knife on the right hand side?


----------



## chipwillis

aflashinthenight said:


> Tashi..
> What is that knife on the right hand side?




Scott Cook Lochsa, Great knife, impossible to get, I wish I had one.


----------



## Midnight Run

That's right, it's a Lochsa.
Integral framelock folder by Scott Cook.


----------



## Midnight Run

And here's the third of the trio!


----------



## grayhighh

Tashi, nice collection ! I like the light blue trited tailcap.


----------



## mvyrmnd

While certainly not of the calibre of most of this thread, I've completed my own little Ti collection: A full Quark Ti lego set 






From left to right: Tailcap, High Voltage head w/90CRI XP-G, 2*CR123 Body, AA Body, CR123 Body, Low Voltage head w/90CRI XP-G, Tailcap.


----------



## charlton

chipwillis said:


> Scott Cook Lochsa, Great knife, impossible to get, I wish I had one.



I got on the list last time so maybe in a year


----------



## jake royston

I sacrificed a few Ti sunwayman lights to buy myself a McGizmo Haiku!


----------



## red_hackle




----------



## dlmorgan999

What is the light on the right in this picture? Perhaps a highly customized SWM V10? It's absolutely gorgeous! 



jake royston said:


> I sacrificed a few Ti sunwayman lights to buy myself a McGizmo Haiku!


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> What is the light on the right in this picture? Perhaps a highly customized SWM V10? It's absolutely gorgeous!



Its a Jetbeam Ti TCR2, came out at a similar time to the original SWM Ti V10R

youtube link

I believe they have now been replaced by the Jetbeam TCR1 which does not have a clicky tail-switch like the TCR2


----------



## emu124

It's a Jetbeam TC-R2 

Too slow....


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> I believe they have now been replaced by the Jetbeam TCR1 which does not have a clicky tail-switch like the TCR2



I have the TC-R1, but I like the looks of this one even better!


----------



## nbp

Just took possession of my first Mac's Tri today, and I wanted to do a "quick 'n dirty" update photo of my Ti collection before I head out the door. Hope you like it; I'll try to get some better shots soon. 

Haiku, Mule, McLux III-T, Mac's Tri, Nautilus, Mako


----------



## dbleznak

http://img.tapatalk.com/47e07550-bced-d08e.jpg
http://img.tapatalk.com/47e07550-bcfa-ca3c.jpg
I'm really proud of these pics taken in HDR.

Please resize your images to no larger than 800 X 800 pixels - Norm


----------



## arewethereyetdad

dbleznak, great pics. What kind of body is that on your Makai?


----------



## dbleznak

arewethereyetdad said:


> dbleznak, great pics. What kind of body is that on your Makai?



It's a kuku Ti 18650 body I plucked off cpfmp


----------



## grayhighh




----------



## toby_pra

thats a fine knurling!


----------



## fyrstormer

THUD. :devil:


----------



## arewethereyetdad

fyrstormer said:


> THUD. :devil:


Exactly. Not just the name of the light. It's also the sound of our jaws hitting the table.


----------



## Karasu

DSCF0457 by KarasuStatus, on Flickr
my first light in titanium... may have started an addiction...


----------



## dlmorgan999

Karasu said:


> my first light in titanium... may have started an addiction...


*WARNING*! This can be a powerful addiction!. :devil:


----------



## fyrstormer

arewethereyetdad said:


> Exactly. Not just the name of the light. It's also the sound of our jaws hitting the table.


...or the light hitting someone jaw, depending on circumstances...


----------



## grayhighh

http://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x460/d212009/Steve Ku/DSC_4106.jpg



A beautiful image, such a shame it is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## jamesmtl514

Cary, if and when the time comes you are willing to part with either THUD, please let me know.


----------



## centauri

Is it my eyes or the knurling on the front Thud looks wavy?


----------



## dlmorgan999

It's a beautiful day here, and my collection has grown. As such, I decided it was time to take another group photo. The problem was that I couldn't get my camera far enough back to get all the lights in. Also as I got farther back I lost detail. Then I realized Photoshop might be able to help in this situation and this is what I ended up with.

This was a series of three pictures that Photoshop automatically stitched into a panorama shot. _I didn't make a single change related to the panorama stuff - _I only did my usual cropping and straightening to the resulting panorama. I think Photoshop did a pretty amazing job! If you want to see the picture in all its glory, click on it to go to a bigger image.


----------



## f22shift

dlmorgan999 said:


> It's a beautiful day here, and my collection has grown. As such, I decided it was time to take another group photo. The problem was that I couldn't get my camera far enough back to get all the lights in. Also as I got farther back I lost detail. Then I realized Photoshop might be able to help in this situation and this is what I ended up with.
> 
> This was a series of three pictures that Photoshop automatically stitched into a panorama shot. _I didn't make a single change related to the panorama stuff - _I only did my usual cropping and straightening to the resulting panorama. I think Photoshop did a pretty amazing job! If you want to see the picture in all its glory, click on it to go to a bigger image.


Wow you have the best of the best. What's the total price ?


----------



## dlmorgan999

I've never stopped to add it up - not sure that I want to know.  Certainly thousands...


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> It's a beautiful day here, and my collection has grown. As such, I decided it was time to take another group photo. The problem was that I couldn't get my camera far enough back to get all the lights in. Also as I got farther back I lost detail. Then I realized Photoshop might be able to help in this situation and this is what I ended up with.
> 
> This was a series of three pictures that Photoshop automatically stitched into a panorama shot. _I didn't make a single change related to the panorama stuff - _I only did my usual cropping and straightening to the resulting panorama. I think Photoshop did a pretty amazing job!




A Titanium city full of skyscrapers! 
I wouldn't mind opening my curtains and seeing that view out of the window from my town appartment. 

Very nice picture of a great collection, Dave. :thumbsup:


----------



## tobrien

easilyled said:


> A Titanium city full of skyscrapers!
> I wouldn't mind opening my curtains and seeing that view out of the window from my town appartment.
> 
> Very nice picture of a great collection, Dave. :thumbsup:



My thoughts exactly hahah


----------



## dlmorgan999

Thanks guys! I had fun picking lights of varying heights as I set them up. It does make an interesting cityscape!


----------



## juandajuan

goosebumps while looking at this topic!!!


----------



## mckeand13

dlmorgan999 said:


> It's a beautiful day here, and my collection has grown. As such, I decided it was time to take another group photo. The problem was that I couldn't get my camera far enough back to get all the lights in. Also as I got farther back I lost detail. Then I realized Photoshop might be able to help in this situation and this is what I ended up with.
> 
> This was a series of three pictures that Photoshop automatically stitched into a panorama shot. _I didn't make a single change related to the panorama stuff - _I only did my usual cropping and straightening to the resulting panorama. I think Photoshop did a pretty amazing job! If you want to see the picture in all its glory, click on it to go to a bigger image.



Could you list what the mfg/model of lights are for those of us not quite up on all of the Ti lights?

Thanks.


----------



## chipwillis

mckeand13 said:


> Could you list what the mfg/model of lights are for those of us not quite up on all of the Ti lights?
> 
> Thanks.



TNC 18350 for P-60 drop in, Jhanko EX, Thud, Sunwayman, TranquillityBase 38mm e-series, Thud LT, Marage_Man 18650 fatty, Forgot?, Thud with 26650 knurled body, McGizmo Lunasole 20, McGizmo Maki, TNC 18650 P-60 drop in light, Sunwayman, Tain Hyperlux, SPY007, McGizmo head on a Moddoo body, Jahank DX, Another TNC, last a jetbeam.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

chipwillis said:


> TNC 18350 for P-60 drop in, Jhanko EX, Thud, Sunwayman, TranquillityBase 38mm e-series, Thud LT, Marage_Man 18650 fatty, Forgot?, Thud with 26650 knurled body, McGizmo Lunasole 20, McGizmo Maki, TNC 18650 P-60 drop in light, Sunwayman, Tain Hyperlux, SPY007, McGizmo head on a Moddoo body, Jahank DX, Another TNC, last a jetbeam.


The "forgot" is a Ti Gatlight V3.


----------



## shado

arewethereyetdad said:


> The "forgot" is a Ti Gatlight V3.



I thinks thats a Ti GatLight V1 or maybe a V2 Troy?


----------



## dlmorgan999

It's a Gatlight V1 Stainless Steel. You did a great job listing them all Corey.


----------



## emu124




----------



## stoli67




----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Those are fantastic ti collections Emu and stoli!


----------



## emu124

:devil:


----------



## nbp

Well, I don't have the photography skills or collections of you folks, but here is my modest group of Ti lights. Hope you like them.


----------



## dlmorgan999

That looks like a fine collection to me, nbp.


----------



## nbp

dlmorgan999 said:


> That looks like a fine collection to me, nbp.



Thanks. :thumbsup: I'm pretty fond of these guys. :naughty:


----------



## Megatrowned

dlmorgan999 said:


> That looks like a fine collection to me, nbp.



+1

B.E.A.U.Timus :twothumbs


----------



## nbp

Megatrowned said:


> +1
> 
> B.E.A.U.Timus :twothumbs



When are we gonna have a flashlight party? I have a hard time getting a response from Chris at times, but we gotta get together. I'll bring all my lights.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Very nice collection, nbp. :thumbsup:


----------



## nbp

.....


----------



## Silgt

Yeah I don't like all those spectacular, unique, special piece of bumps, nubs, fins either. But I'll be happy to take them as scrap, the more bumps, nibs, fins etc the cheaper it will fetch...now let's start with that awful piece of 26650 Thud first :naughty:


----------



## arewethereyetdad

. Love it.


----------



## S.Martin

taewoopa said:


> *PhotonFanatic lights from Fred.*





*New to the form here so forgive me for bringing back a post from over two years ago. But this is one sweet picture.*


----------



## nbp

More Ti lights, please.


----------



## Megatrowned

nbp said:


> When are we gonna have a flashlight party? I have a hard time getting a response from Chris at times, but we gotta get together. I'll bring all my lights.



Oh ya, gotta make this happen! I'll bring extra batteries


----------



## dlmorgan999

Megatrowned said:


> Oh ya, gotta make this happen! I'll bring extra batteries


I wish I lived in Wisconsin.


----------



## nbp

dlmorgan999 said:


> I wish I lived in Wisconsin.




You can come too, but you gotta bring cool lights.


----------



## shado

While doing some house cleaning today I found this Titanium "Stuff" in my dresser drawer,







I remember putting some of it there :thinking:


----------



## Megatrowned

Are those 'pocket clips' on the lower left? Those look cool!



shado said:


> While doing some house cleaning today I found this Titanium "Stuff" in my dresser drawer,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember putting some of it there :thinking:


----------



## nbp

You found all that just floating around in your sock drawer?! 

Look at all the Danglers!


----------



## shado

Megatrowned said:


> Are those 'pocket clips' on the lower left? Those look cool!



Those are Munroe Danglers 



nbp said:


> You found all that just floating around in your sock drawer?!
> 
> Look at all the Danglers!



I remember putting the cool new Danglers, Cross and Moku-Ti stuff in the drawer! The other stuff was buried between layers of paper. Over the last year I've given away quite a lot to family/friends and lost track


----------



## Megatrowned

shado said:


> Over the last year I've given away quite a lot to family/friends and lost track



Could I be your friend too?


----------



## jamesmtl514

Shado, that's a really cool collection.
If you decide to part with the skull or a bottle opener from the bottom row, please let me know!


----------



## samuraishot

Nice collection and photo, shado! There are some things there that I didn't know the size of until I saw your photo. I'm quite surprised actually.

Oh and please let me know too if you'll be letting any of those things go


----------



## dlmorgan999

Here are a couple of shots including some of the newer lights in my collection.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

dlmorgan999 said:


> Here's the latest shot of my growing collection. I realize there are a couple of _rogue_ stainless steel lights in the picture. Hopefully that's not cheating. ;-)


Actually, it is. Nice collection, though!


----------



## dlmorgan999

arewethereyetdad said:


> Actually, it is. Nice collection, though!


Thanks. Fixed my post too.


----------



## easilyled

Great lights and pictures, Dave. :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999

My collection of smaller Titanium lights:





Left to right: McGizmo LS27, Mirage Man CR123 Fatty, TNC 18350, McGizmo Makai, Sunwayman V10R Ti+, Jeff Hanko EX10, TNC 18350, McGizmo Ti PD-S, Jeff Hanko D10, Thud LT


----------



## easilyled

Beautiful picture Dave. I really like the lighting which brings out the Titanium sheen and the fact that the background is completely blurred out to the point that it looks like an abstract painting.

Nice lights too. I have a feeling that they will be sprouting siblings or offspring before long.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Beautiful picture Dave. I really like the lighting which brings out the Titanium sheen and the fact that the background is completely blurred out to the point that it looks like an abstract painting.
> 
> Nice lights too. I have a feeling that they will be sprouting siblings or offspring before long.


Thanks Daniel. I shot this at several different aperture settings including this one at f/3 (I had never tried a shot at this large an aperture before). I liked this one the best, as the background is a bit "busy" and in the shots at smaller apertures, the background distracted too much from the lights themselves.

Regarding the siblings and/or offspring, you know me too well!


----------



## grayhighh

Dave, what i like about your collection is you got a variety of light from different maker.:thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999

grayhighh said:


> Dave, what i like about your collection is you got a variety of light from different maker.:thumbsup:


Thanks Cary. I definitely like variety and uniqueness. I only have two lights where I have two of each, and they are still unique in at least some way (milling pattern and trit layout and colors).

I updated my post to list the lights, but you can see that I have two TNC 18350 lights. I also have two V10R Ti+ lights but only one is in the above picture.

I realized that I also left out my McGizmo LS20.  As my collection grows, it seems that I more frequently leave a deserving light out of some group shot!


----------



## dlmorgan999

My collection of larger lights:






Left to right: Thud 26650, Hyperlux, TNC 18650, McGizmo Mule head w/Moddoo body, bead-blasted titanium Hyperlux, Mirage Man Custom, Aleph-3 "Tribute" (Morelite head, TB body, McGizmo tail), Original Thud


----------



## easilyled

Wonderful lights, magnificent photo Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## grayhighh

The Thud 26650/26500 is my favorite light !


----------



## LumensMaximus

Outstanding collection...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Wonderful lights, magnificent photo Dave :thumbsup:





LumensMaximus said:


> Outstanding collection...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks guys! 



grayhighh said:


> The Thud 26650/26500 is my favorite light !


It's certainly right near the top of my list as well. I wish I could have bought the 26500 that sold recently, but I was "in between finances".


----------



## grayhighh

Found this pic taken a while back.


----------



## Bruce777

NICE



jch79 said:


> Some TB Sweetness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott's work is as good as it gets. :thumbsup: :thinking: Jeez, that's not saying a lot! :nana:
> 
> Lighting courtesy a SPY005.
> 
> I need to get some trits in those tails! :green:
> 
> :wave: john


----------



## dlmorgan999

grayhighh said:


> Found this pic taken a while back.


Nice duo Cary!


----------



## grayhighh

dlmorgan999 said:


> Nice duo Cary!



Thanks Dave. I just wish I have the balls to EDC them.:shakehead


----------



## dlmorgan999

grayhighh said:


> Thanks Dave. I just wish I have the balls to EDC them.:shakehead


I "C" some of my nicer lights (on occasion), but I don't have the guts to *ED*C them either! :sweat:


----------



## fyrstormer

grayhighh said:


> Thanks Dave. I just wish I have the balls to EDC them.:shakehead


I have EDCed these lights almost every day for the past two years. Once a year I rub some polishing rouge on them with a paper towel to remove scuff marks; other than that, I haven't done anything to maintain them. This picture was taken 11 months after the last time they were polished.






If you have a titanium light and you're not EDCing it, you're not getting your money's worth from it.


----------



## dlmorgan999

fyrstormer said:


> I have EDCed these lights almost every day for the past two years. Once a year I rub some polishing rouge on them with a paper towel to remove scuff marks; other than that, I haven't done anything to maintain them. This picture was taken 11 months after the last time they were polished.


Wow! In that case, maybe I just need to bite the bullet and start carrying some of them.

By the way, what is the big light of the three in the picture? It almost looks like a mix 'n match, but it looks really nice!


----------



## fyrstormer

dlmorgan999 said:


>


This picture is useful to me. For some reason I have a really hard time visualizing the size of the McGizmo Makai head, but I do have a McGizmo LS27 and a couple TnC P60-compatible heads, and this picture lets me see them all right next to each other without any perspective skewing. I keep going back and forth on whether I want to buy a Makai; I think this picture has re-convinced me that the TnC P60-compatible heads are a better deal, because they're smaller and they support a wider range of drop-ins.

The Makai head sure is pretty, though...


----------



## dlmorgan999

fyrstormer said:


> I keep going back and forth on whether I want to buy a Makai; I think this picture has re-convinced me that the TnC P60-compatible heads are a better deal, because they're smaller and they support a wider range of drop-ins.
> 
> The Makai head sure is pretty, though...


I'm glad the picture helped out. I agree with you on both counts. I really like the versatility of my TNC P60 hosts, but all of the McGizmo lights look really nice!


----------



## fyrstormer

dlmorgan999 said:


> Wow! In that case, maybe I just need to bite the bullet and start carrying some of them.
> 
> By the way, what is the big light of the three in the picture? It almost looks like a mix 'n match, but it looks really nice!


It's a Jetbeam TC-R2. Limited production, unfortunately, because it's possibly the nicest light Jetbeam ever made. The styling does kinda look like a mix-n-match, and I guess that's one of the reasons I like it -- it is kind of a mini-collection of several stylistic elements that I like, so I don't have to carry several lights to appreciate them all.

Though I obviously do carry several lights anyway.  I could do just fine without the tiny McGizmo Sapphire, but it's like the ultimate version of my old Arc AAA, the first LED light I ever owned, and it doesn't take up much space.

For me, one of the nicest things about EDCing a titanium light is being able to carry and use a tool that is pretty without having to worry about damaging it. Even if I drop it on concrete, all I need to do is sand it a little to remove the rough edge; any impact severe enough to really damage the light would damage me a lot more.


----------



## dlmorgan999

fyrstormer said:


> It's a Jetbeam TC-R2. Limited production, unfortunately, because it's possibly the nicest light Jetbeam ever made. The styling does kinda look like a mix-n-match, and I guess that's one of the reasons I like it -- it is kind of a mini-collection of several stylistic elements that I like, so I don't have to carry several lights to appreciate them all.


Ah - that's right. I think that is my favorite non-custom titanium light. Very nice styling.


----------



## KuanR

The Makai is smaller than you think. I use to edc a TNC 18350 host with a V3 head. I had an xpe drop in on there as my "thrower". But the Makai is so pretty, and with a 38mm reflector, it out throws the xpe and not driven as hard. 

My edc combo now is the Makai and Mac Dam Tri-EDC


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

Yeah, the Makai is totally pocket friendly. I need to reacquire one.

Yours looks very nice with the trits in the tail. Tasty.

obi


----------



## grayhighh

My EDC duo.







BTW, Dave what's your EDC Ti light ?


----------



## dlmorgan999

grayhighh said:


> BTW, Dave what's your EDC Ti light ?


I would have thought the Thud would be a bit big to EDC. No?
I feel ashamed to admit that I don't have a regular EDC Ti light. 

I'm currently EDCing my Zebralight SC52 - it's the best non-custom EDC light I've had yet. Lately though, I've been thinking about adding one of my McGizmo Ti lights as an EDC (in fact today I'm carrying my Makai).


----------



## arewethereyetdad

That's a bit big, too, Dave. I've been carrying either an LS20 (hint hint) or a Mac Ti Tri EDC of late.



dlmorgan999 said:


> I would have thought the Thud would be a bit big to EDC. No?
> I feel ashamed to admit that I don't have a regular EDT Ti light.
> 
> I'm currently EDCing my Zebralight SC52 - it's the best non-custom EDC light I've had yet. Lately though, I've been thinking about adding one of my McGizmo Ti lights as an EDC (in fact today I'm carrying my Makai).


----------



## dlmorgan999

arewethereyetdad said:


> That's a bit big, too, Dave. I've been carrying either an LS20 (hint hint) or a Mac Ti Tri EDC of late.


I agree Troy. I only took it today because I saw the post by KuanR who said he EDCs a Makai and so I figured I would give it a try. The LS27 and (especially) the LS20 (due to its size) are both good candidates, although they have a somewhat limited high.


----------



## easilyled

arewethereyetdad said:


> That's a bit big, too, Dave. I've been carrying either an LS20 (hint hint) or a Mac Ti Tri EDC of late.



I suppose its a question of what you're used to Troy.
Some guys just might find carrying a big EDC round quite normal.


----------



## grayhighh

I bring the Thud 26500 with me only if I am going out with a backpack. In other case, just the Haiku only.

I'll try to post a beamshot of my makai and thud. These two lights are just really fun to play with


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> I suppose its a question of what you're used to Troy.
> Some guys just might find carrying a big EDC round quite normal.


Nice Daniel. 

It also depends on where you are carrying it - in the pocket, the larger lights can be a bit unwieldy. Often though, I'll bring a larger light (or three ) with me in my laptop bag.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

easilyled said:


> I suppose its a question of what you're used to Troy.
> Some guys just might find carrying a big EDC round quite normal.


Too funny, Daniel.  Some of us can't carry around too big of a light because there's just not enough room with other big things in the pocket.


----------



## easilyled

arewethereyetdad said:


> Too funny, Daniel.  Some of us can't carry around too big of a light because there's just not enough room with other big things in the pocket.



Nice riposte!


----------



## Light11

I also EDC a big one..Makai in my backpack & Lunasol in my pocket.
Excellent pics everyone!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Light11 said:


> I also EDC a big one..Makai in my backpack & Lunasol in my pocket.


Nice - I like the pineapple tube on the Makai!


----------



## easilyled

Light11 said:


> I also EDC a big one..Makai in my backpack & Lunasol in my pocket.



Is that the famous TB "faucet" tail on the Pineapple, Light11? Its a really nice combination. :thumbsup:


----------



## chipwillis

Now that's the tail I've been after...... I need a Faucet Tail....... Damn


----------



## dlmorgan999

chipwillis said:


> I need a Faucet Tail....... Damn


Agreed!


----------



## archimedes

And it was originally priced at _only _$1,750,000 ... 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...7-SOLD-Ti-Faucet-Knob-switch-housing-E-series


----------



## fyrstormer

grayhighh said:


>


That THUD makes me feel all tingly inside. I haven't seen titanium knurling that nice since I owned an HDS Ra Clicky Ti, and the head is just crazy. I have no use for such a light, but it would be awesome to admire one. Fortunately I can always save the picture and look at it again later.


----------



## Light11

Thank you guys.

@ Daniel,

It is a faucet tail made by TB but is not the one on the link...I wish TB would make more cool stuff more often




easilyled said:


> Is that the famous TB "faucet" tail on the Pineapple, Light11? Its a really nice combination. :thumbsup:





chipwillis said:


> Now that's the tail I've been after...... I need a Faucet Tail....... Damn





dlmorgan999 said:


> Agreed!





archimedes said:


> And it was originally priced at _only _$1,750,000 ...
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...7-SOLD-Ti-Faucet-Knob-switch-housing-E-series





dlmorgan999 said:


> Nice - I like the pineapple tube on the Makai!


----------



## bound

Light11 said:


> I also EDC a big one..Makai in my backpack & Lunasol in my pocket.
> Excellent pics everyone!



Beautiful!:thumbsup:


----------



## bound

grayhighh said:


> My EDC duo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Dave what's your EDC Ti light ?


Hello grayhighh,
26650?------------nice!


----------



## octaf

grayhighh said:


> I'll try to post a beamshot of my makai and thud.



That would be really nice to see. :thumbsup:


----------



## grayhighh

octaf said:


> That would be really nice to see. :thumbsup:



Rained yesterday. Iˊll try some day else.



bound said:


> Hello grayhighh,
> 26650?------------nice!



No, it is in 26500 format.


----------



## Light11

Thanks Brian!



bound said:


> Beautiful!:thumbsup:


----------



## grayhighh

Sorry to let everyone down. I did go out tonight but can't find a great spot to demonstrate how far can there bad boys throw. Some beamshots only. I'll still try to a spot to take pics. *Both sets of photo are taken at the same setting.

Makai 6v @ Hi





Thund 26500 @ Hi






--I stepped down the shutter speed, so we can have a better look at the center.--

Makai 6v @ Hi





Thud 26500 @ Hi






The center of the Thud is brighter than Makai, and indeed the Thud throws further. But I will say the spill of Makai is more useful if you are using it as a night walking light.


----------



## KuanR

Nice beam shots, I have been thinking about getting a Thud. The spill in your first shot looks bigger for the Thud, but the makai has more usable spill?


----------



## grayhighh

Maybe because the Makai dosen't throw as far so the center beam helps to create more spill to the close distant area.


----------



## dlmorgan999

fyrstormer said:


> That THUD makes me feel all tingly inside. I haven't seen titanium knurling that nice since I owned an HDS Ra Clicky Ti, and the head is just crazy.


While I don't disagree with it , the first sentence of this post cracks me up every time I read it! :laughing:


----------



## dlmorgan999

grayhighh said:


> Some beamshots only. I'll still try to a spot to take pics.


Nice work on the beamshots, Cary! :thumbsup:

I've not tried to take any yet, but I always figured they would be a bit tricky to get right.


----------



## grayhighh

dlmorgan999 said:


> While I don't disagree with it , the first sentence of this post cracks me up every time I read it! :laughing:



+1 here.


----------



## dlmorgan999

WOW!! That's an outstanding picture Cary. I love the detail!


----------



## fyrstormer

grayhighh said:


>


Yep, there's that tingle again.

...don't give me that look, it's called "flashlight porn" for a reason. :devil:


----------



## dlmorgan999

fyrstormer said:


> it's called "flashlight porn" for a reason. :devil:


I couldn't agree more! :naughty:


----------



## rockingthe2

Here's most of the Ti;
Sunwayman V10R Ti - Veleno Designs 12 trit heatsink (All pink trits), 3 trit switch (again, pink), soshell CF+Al bead
Sunwayman V10R Ti+ - Veleno Designs 6 trit switch (Blue trits)
Veleno Designs Quantum Ti - Nicha 219 Hi CRI, Yellow trits
Veleno Designs Quantum Ti - Nicha 219 Hi CRI, Green trits
Spyderco Brad Southard Flipper
Curtiss Knives Nano Framelock - Green sculpted Micarta


----------



## cy

soooooo is arewethereyetdad still keeping track of this old thread?


----------



## arewethereyetdad

cy said:


> soooooo is arewethereyetdad still keeping track of this old thread?


Sure, what's up, cy? Long time no see!


----------



## cy

good to hear from you dad .. hit burn out when I hit about 11k posts .. have not been around CPF much
Ti and Larry Lights turned out to be keepers and are what I EDC. 

lately been into BMW airhead motorcycles (R80 G/S), which I hope to travel round the world with. 
check out my LiFePO4 motorcycle battery testing thread, which contains most technical info LiFePO4 motorcycle batteries on the WWW. 
http://www.advrider.com/forums/showthread.php?t=757934&page=18

strangely enough it all started on CPF ... we on CPF were the world's first adopters for use of individual Li-ion batteries. we were breaking new ground and had no clue what it would lead to...


----------



## bound

My Titanium Flashlights.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

There's my old Strider LensLight! Looks good!


----------



## dlmorgan999

bound said:


> My Titanium Flashlights.


Nice looking collection.  What's the light above? I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## bound

arewethereyetdad said:


> There's my old Strider LensLight! Looks good!



Hello arewethereyetdad, sir, is your Strider LensLight!:wave:
I like it very much!
Cheers
Brian


----------



## bound

QUOTE=dlmorgan999;4187560]Nice looking collection.  What's the light above? I'm not familiar with it.[/QUOTE]

It is Strider LensLight.
From arewethereyetdad.


----------



## grayhighh




----------



## dlmorgan999

That's a great looking bunch of titanium Cary!  I especially like that particular configuration of the Hyperlux. It's the same as my bead-blasted version.


----------



## Silgt

That Hyperlux is a 3-piece body with 3-D tail right?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dlmorgan999

Some recent pictures of parts of my titanium family.

First the McGizmo lights - from top to bottom: Makai, LS27, Haiku, LS20, Ti PD-S.




And two different pictures of my collection of lights from the builder and CPF member Tain (two of the Thud lights were sold by Steve Ku, but done by the same machinist that creates all of Tain's masterpieces):


----------



## easilyled

Those pictures are insanely good Dave.
I must say that I love the results from using the really dark black glass background.
Your McGizmos look like they're jumping right out at the viewer in that picture above.
If you're not careful your photos will be "borrowed" by all CPF's builders for their Sales Threads.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Those pictures are insanely good Dave.
> I must say that I love the results from using the really dark black glass background.
> Your McGizmos look like they're jumping right out at the viewer in that picture above.


Thanks Daniel.  The black glass really does help focus the attention on just the light! As I use it more, I'm realizing that it's actually useful for more than just _special_ photos.


----------



## easilyled

All your photos are _*special*_, Dave.


----------



## grayhighh

Dave, Yes the configure of the Hyperlux is pretty unique. 

Shyan, 3 pieces but not 3D tail.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Dave, more pro shots of an amazing collection! Beautiful!


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> All your photos are _*special*_, Dave.





arewethereyetdad said:


> Dave, more pro shots of an amazing collection! Beautiful!


Thanks guys! :grouphug:


----------



## easilyled

Silgt said:


> That Hyperlux is a 3-piece body with 3-D tail right?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2



The "standard" Hyperlux tails have the 6-trit switch in the centre but not the tritiums on the sides that reflect off the middle. Here is a non-standard combat Hyperlux that does have that feature:-


----------



## dlmorgan999

I don't remember if you posted those pictures previously, but those are really nice pictures Daniel!


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> I don't remember if you posted those pictures previously, but those are really nice pictures Daniel!



Thanks Dave 

I did post them in the Hyperlux thread near the end.
I would have preferred it if I could have used your black glass and your camera lens though!


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> I would have preferred it if I could have used your black glass and your camera lens though!


You'll just have to do another photo shoot after you get some black glass (and maybe a new lens of your own :naughty.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> You'll just have to do another photo shoot after you get some black glass (and maybe a new lens of your own :naughty.



Indeed! The 40mm lens is supposed to be arriving at the end of the week. I can't wait to try it out. 
I'm not sure about where to obtain the black glass from though. I can probably have a glass piece cut but will presumably then have to paint it with a special paint.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Indeed! The 40mm lens is supposed to be arriving at the end of the week. I can't wait to try it out.
> I'm not sure about where to obtain the black glass from though. I can probably have a glass piece cut but will presumably then have to paint it with a special paint.


So as not to clutter up Troy's thread, I'll send you an email with details!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## dlmorgan999

That's an awesome picture Hiro (and a drool-worthy collection of lights, too)!! :thumbsup:


----------



## grayhighh




----------



## persco

I've been through this thread twice now. Very inspiring. Can't let it go stale, so here's my titanium collection so far. Waiting on a Mac's Ti Tri EDC and Ti Nautilus MKII...


----------



## dlmorgan999

That's a nice looking collection. I especially like the first picture!  Also, thanks for keeping this thread alive.


----------



## persco

Thanks Dave. I mainly go for the titanium hard-use type of lights, rather than the gorgeous blinged-out collectors' items I drool over (but would never use). So I tend to choose them carefully and use all of them. It has the benefit of keeping my collection manageable size-wise. I really enjoy seeing your beautiful photos of that stunning collection you have. It even makes me reconsider my utilitarian approach, eyeing the TNC hosts from time to time... But so far I've behaved myself.


----------



## dlmorgan999

persco said:


> Thanks Dave. I mainly go for the titanium hard-use type of lights, rather than the gorgeous blinged-out collectors' items I drool over (but would never use). So I tend to choose them carefully and use all of them. It has the benefit of keeping my collection manageable size-wise. I really enjoy seeing your beautiful photos of that stunning collection you have. It even makes me reconsider my utilitarian approach, eyeing the TNC hosts from time to time... But so far I've behaved myself.


Your approach is much better from a cost and manageability perspective!  Fortunately I have a number of titanium regular use lights, as well as the eye-candy lights. 

The TNC lights are very nice and were some of the very first custom lights I bought. Chris does really nice work and you can't go wrong with his lights. They are very well made and beefy!


----------



## nbp

Here is a most recent pic of all my Ti lights; they are all users and I love each one of them!








Haiku HI CRI with AA Pak, Ti Mule XP-G, McLux III-T, Lonely Clicky Pak needs a head, Sapphire Mule HI CRI, Tri EDC HI CRI with custom programming, Nautilus, Aeon Mk. II, Mako Flood.

:kiss:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

This is such a great thread.:thumbsup: 

So many nice lights and pictures!oo:

Here's a few of mine....forgot to thighten the bezel on the 007T all the way..


----------



## persco

DaFABRICATA said:


> This is such a great thread.:thumbsup:
> 
> So many nice lights and pictures!oo:
> 
> Here's a few of mine....forgot to thighten the bezel on the 007T all the way..



Nice! I saw these on TB, thought they were yours!


----------



## tobrien

I finally have _two_ Ti lights. I _had_ one but just got another 4Sevens polished and numbered Ti light (the Tactical one is the new addition, got a good deal!)!
Back: Quark 123² Titanium (#264/750)
Front: Quark 123 Tactical Titanium (#656/750)






You know what's really quite nice? Both have perfectly matching tints (as far as I can tell!). There's some allure about 4Sevens polished Ti lights for me. I guess because they're something you can get for under $125 as a general rule and they look fantastic.

edit: the photo above isn't the greatest but just a quick one. I should've polished them more and put them in better light haha


----------



## persco

Slight update to my collection... Heard from Mac that my Tri EDC will be on its way. And I have a Mako Flood traveling from Singapore currently (thanks Shyan).


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## persco




----------



## dbleznak

Yummy !


----------



## Fbygden

Finally time to share pictures of my small Ti collection.

The lights:



[/URL][/IMG]

And a couple of pens and a knife:



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## badtziscool

Fbygden said:


>




Very nice but what is the 1st and 4th light from the left? Especially the 4th. I've never seen those before.


----------



## Fbygden

The 1st is a stonewashed MBI HF-R UTT with Zoomhead and the 4th is a JETBeam TCR-10 (their recent 10 year anniversary light)


----------



## dlmorgan999

Fbygden said:


> Finally time to share pictures of my small Ti collection.
> 
> The lights:
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Very nice indeed!


----------



## grayhighh




----------



## dlmorgan999

That's a beautiful Titanium collection Cary!


----------



## Light11

Beautiful indeed!
I really like the first one from the right, that is a bead blasted body satin head and tail correct?


----------



## grayhighh

Thanks Dave !



dlmorgan999 said:


> That's a beautiful Titanium collection Cary!


----------



## grayhighh

Sergio, that is correct.



Light11 said:


> Beautiful indeed!
> I really like the first one from the right, that is a bead blasted body satin head and tail correct?


----------



## dlmorgan999

Light11 said:


> Beautiful indeed!
> I really like the first one from the right, that is a bead blasted body satin head and tail correct?


That's one of my favorite lights of Cary's.


----------



## Light11

18650 body or something else?


----------



## grayhighh

The BB body is 26500 and the stain body that is second from the right is 26650.


----------



## Light11

dlmorgan999 said:


> That's one of my favorite lights of Cary's.



2 tone Titanium finish looks fantastic,particularly on the Thud.


----------



## Light11

grayhighh said:


> The BB body is 26500 and the stain body that is second from the right is 26650.



Nice,I thought it might be a different battery tube...a picture of this light by itself would be nice


----------



## grayhighh

I will do that ! 

Here's a pic of it pairing with another turbo head. This should show the different finish of it.


----------



## easilyled

Great pictures and excellent Thud collection Cary.

I think you need to complete it with a BB 26650 Thud!!


----------



## tobrien

^ what a beautiful photo of beautiful lights


----------



## easilyled

tobrien said:


> ^ what a beautiful photo of beautiful lights



Thank you!


----------



## Light11

Outstanding pictures Cary and Easilyled!
Thank you for posting guys ....You are making me want a BB Thud


----------



## grayhighh

easilyled said:


> I think you need to complete it with a BB 26650 Thud!!



Daniel, you are evil :devil:. 

BTW nice composition !


----------



## grayhighh

:devil:



Light11 said:


> Thank you for posting guys ....You are making me want a BB Thud


----------



## easilyled

Light11 said:


> Outstanding pictures Cary and Easilyled!
> Thank you for posting guys ....You are making me want a BB Thud





grayhighh said:


> Daniel, you are evil :devil:.
> 
> BTW nice composition !



Thanks Sergio and Cary. We share the same tastes


----------



## yoyoman

McGizmo AquaRam






Tain Ottavino


----------



## dlmorgan999

That's a nice picture of the AquaRam - very creative!


----------



## yoyoman

Thanks. Beautiful afternoon at the lake.


----------



## Per-Sev

My only Titanium light is my Lenslight KO 2X123 with a delta grip wrap. This is the newest one from Lenslight with a new LED an new tail cap that can tail stand now. The LED is a Premium Bin High CRI CREE XPG-2 LED.


----------



## PCC

My first and only titanium light: titanium Preon 1/219 with clicky tail and Dark Sucks titanium clip:


----------



## LightJunk

McGizmos', Mac's & Download's.


----------



## easilyled

^ Some outstanding lights there LightJunk.


----------



## LightJunk

easilyled said:


> ^ Some outstanding lights there LightJunk.



Thanks Sir. Nothing compare to yours. Really nice lights & outstanding photography.


----------



## grayhighh

Those BB Haikus looks so nice !


----------



## oen8neo

Cary and Easilyled, I'm very envious... those lights look amazing and your pics look great! After seeing these I know exactly what my next light will be, thanks!


----------



## tobrien

oen8neo said:


> Cary and Easilyled, I'm very envious... those lights look amazing and your pics look great! After seeing these I know exactly what my next light will be, thanks!


they're enablers


----------



## oen8neo

tobrien said:


> they're enablers



I hope they can enable my keeping the purchase price a secret from the wife


----------



## tobrien

oen8neo said:


> I hope they can enable my keeping the purchase price a secret from the wife



i think that is certainly a problem our married members here talk about quite frequently hahaa


----------



## easilyled

Lightjunk, oen8neo, tobrien thank you for the kind words.

I like the symmetry of your user-name oen8neo. 

Fortunately my partner has a vast collection of expensive handbags and shoes, so she doesn't question my Flashlight addiction too critically.


----------



## CQC-6

Hey,

Awesome collections everyone!!!
This thread has made me wanna start collecting.
Thanks for the inspiration!
:thumbsup:

Jim


----------



## arewethereyetdad

CQC-6 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Awesome collections everyone!!!
> This thread has made me wanna start collecting.
> Thanks for the inspiration!
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Jim


Glad you enjoy it. A lot of time, energy, dollars, and love of flashlights have been shown through this thread. Collecting is why many of us love CPF. Welcome to our world and watch your wallet!


----------



## dlmorgan999

arewethereyetdad said:


> Welcome to our world and _*watch your wallet*_!


Boy - that's for sure Troy!!


----------



## gktii

dlmorgan999 said:


> Some recent pictures of parts of my titanium family.
> 
> First the McGizmo lights - from top to bottom: Makai, LS27, Haiku, LS20, Ti PD-S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And two different pictures of my collection of lights from the builder and CPF member Tain (two of the Thud lights were sold by Steve Ku, but done by the same machinist that creates all of Tain's masterpieces):



Wow!! gorgeous!


----------



## daveskilz3

gktii said:


> Wow!! gorgeous!



Oh wow those are so sick!! Who makes these lights?


----------



## dlmorgan999

daveskilz3 said:


> Oh wow those are so sick!! Who makes these lights?


As I mentioned in the original post, the top lights are all made by McGizmo. He has his own sub-forum right here on CPF. Many of the lights in that photo are no longer being made, although you see them occasionally for sale used in the custom BST forum. He also has a number of lights that he is currently making. Check out his forum for more details.

The lights in the bottom photo are made by CPF member Tain. He doesn't have his own forum, but posts his lights for sale in the custom BST forum. His makes very small runs of his lights and they are very popular. They always sell out, and sometimes fairly quickly.

The custom BST forum is a good place to search for lights like this, but watch out - it can be dangerous to your wallet!


----------



## easilyled

I wanted to show a couple of pictures of my V10R Ti+ that has been to the spa at ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond's. 

He upgraded the original XM-L with a neutral tint XM-L2, debadged it, smoothed the control ring and gave it an even lower low but best of all he gave it one of the most gorgeous stone-washed finishes that I've seen:-


----------



## 59ride

wow thats awesome, i want my V10RTi to look like that, how do i contact him ?


----------



## easilyled

59ride said:


> wow thats awesome, i want my V10RTi to look like that, how do i contact him ?



Thanks, well I guess you could try sending him a PM. I know that he's going to be pretty busy with a large project soon though.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Daniel - Thank you very much for the compliments. It's funny because my light was at the Spa the same weekend as yours.


----------



## easilyled

Oh my, that's insanely nice Sean. Is that a 36-trit rainbow cooling fin on that beauty?


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

easilyled said:


> Oh my, that's insanely nice Sean. Is that a 36-trit rainbow cooling fin on that beauty?



Thanks. It's 24 trits. I can't even imagine what 36 would look like.


----------



## f22shift

this is a 36


----------



## dlmorgan999

Daniel and Sean - those lights look really nice! I may need to add one of those to my collection at some point. 

Here are a few more pictures of a 36-trit cooling fin V10R Ti.


----------



## easilyled

Dave, the 36-trit cooling fin is almost obscene in the best possible way! As for your photos, they put mine to shame. 

Your V10Rs are amazing, especially the 36-trit one. If you do decide to have one stonewashed by Sean, I'm sure you'll be delighted with the result. Its even nicer to witness in person than my pictures suggest. :thumbsup:


----------



## 59ride

how can i get my V10RTi modded like this ?


----------



## easilyled

59ride said:


> how can i get my V10RTi modded like this ?



Your best bet is either to buy a turnkey modded V10R Ti if/when it appears on B/S/T or to buy the tritium fin or tail switches if/when they appear on B/S/T. These were items that were made available in Sales Threads that have closed since.


----------



## 59ride

yeah have been watching very closely but no luck so far, will keep looking, thanks mate


----------



## ven

@dlmorgan999............speechless..........:kewlpics: simply staggering,what beauty,i have seen many lights(on here) that take me back in amazement,but that is just astonishingly beautiful,the last pic is just amazing.........out of this world........WOW

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!:bow:


----------



## arewethereyetdad

+1. Dave, not to be con*trit*e, but those pics are *trit*eriffic! They're fan*trit*astic! Absolutely *trit*illating!


----------



## easilyled

arewethereyetdad said:


> +1. Dave, not to be con*trit*e, but those pics are *trit*eriffic! They're fan*trit*astic! Absolutely *trit*illating!



I think Dave should post his pictures on Tritter.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

easilyled said:


> I think Dave should post his pictures on Tritter.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Dave, the 36-trit cooling fin is almost obscene in the best possible way! As for your photos, they put mine to shame.
> 
> Your V10Rs are amazing, especially the 36-trit one. If you do decide to have one stonewashed by Sean, I'm sure you'll be delighted with the result. Its even nicer to witness in person than my pictures suggest. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the nice words Daniel, but as I've said before, it's not a contest. As far as I'm concerned, any photo of a flashlight is a good photo , and your photos are getting better all the time! 



ven said:


> @dlmorgan999............speechless..........:kewlpics: simply staggering,what beauty,i have seen many lights(on here) that take me back in amazement,but that is just astonishingly beautiful,the last pic is just amazing.........out of this world........WOW
> 
> Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!:bow:


Thank you very much. I've learned a lot over the year or so that I've taken pictures, plus I've gotten lots of inspiration from other great pictures posted here on CPF!  And that last photo _is _especially nice, as it showcases some of my favorite trit-heavy lights.



arewethereyetdad said:


> +1. Dave, not to be con*trit*e, but those pics are *trit*eriffic! They're fan*trit*astic! Absolutely *trit*illating!





easilyled said:


> I think Dave should post his pictures on Tritter.


You guys are really speaking my language right there! :devil:


----------



## Bass

Wow, some amazing work here by the manufacturers and the photographers :thumbsup:

Some of those Tain tails are unbelievable; real works of art with attention to detail equivalent to master jewellery making 

Apologies if a bit OT but I'm curious as to what lighting techniques are used here to bring out the trits? Exif datas show 10-20 secs manual exposure, which is be expected but do you guys use a main light source / ambient light in the background or are these shot in the dark?

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Bass said:


> Wow, some amazing work here by the manufacturers and the photographers :thumbsup:
> 
> Some of those Tain tails are unbelievable; real works of art with attention to detail equivalent to master jewellery making
> 
> Apologies if a bit OT but I'm curious as to what lighting techniques are used here to bring out the trits? Exif datas show 10-20 secs manual exposure, which is be expected but do you guys use a main light source / ambient light in the background or are these shot in the dark?
> 
> Keep 'em coming!


For mine, I shoot in the dark and I use a variable intensity flashlight bounced off the ceiling to expose the body of the light. The 10-20 second exposure is plenty long enough to capture the trits themselves.

And yes - all of Tain's lights are very much works of art! 

Also, if you want to see a bunch of photos of lots of Tain lights, check out this thread!


----------



## chipwillis

TB,



























Mac,






Tain,






TNC,






Japan,






































Spy, Yes











A bunch and still missing 2 lights that are getting new LED'S,


----------



## easilyled

Amazing collection of Ti lights Corey. Between you and Barry, you have the best collection of TB lights for sure.
I also like the fact that you have some real large Ti lights in your collection. They're spectacular. :thumbsup:


----------



## chipwillis

The 2 that are missing is a mm 38mm with a quad xpg2 and a two 18650 arcmania light with I think a mtg.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Corey - Very nice collection of lights! Thank You for confirming that I do not have a much of an issue with the quantity of Titanium that I have as I originally thought.


----------



## dlmorgan999

chipwillis said:


>


Great photos and collection Corey. 

I especially like this last one! Very creative arrangement. :thumbsup:


----------



## chipwillis

BF, Barry did this style picture a few years ago and his was much better. Easiest way for a guy with an addiction to titanium lights.


----------



## dlmorgan999

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Thank You for confirming that I do not have a much of an issue with the quantity of Titanium that I have as I originally thought.


It's not just you two guys either.  :devil:


----------



## Bass

dlmorgan999 said:


> For mine, I shoot in the dark and I use a variable intensity flashlight bounced off the ceiling to expose the body of the light. The 10-20 second exposure is plenty long enough to capture the trits themselves.




Thank you for taking the time to share your technique. Beautiful results :thumbsup:




dlmorgan999 said:


> Also, if you want to see a bunch of photos of lots of Tain lights, check out this thread!




Wow!


----------



## tobrien

is this real life?


----------



## euroken

chipwillis said:


>



 :bow:


----------



## dlmorgan999

Bass said:


> Thank you for taking the time to share your technique. Beautiful results :thumbsup:


I'm glad I could help. And thanks for the kind words.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> I'm glad I could help. And thanks for the kind words.



Dave, Bass is a brilliant photographer like you too. He has taken many outstanding photos of lights on CPF.


----------



## Bass

Thank you Daniel, that's kind of you to say.

I've been fascinated by the trit shots by you guys, especially on Tain's lights. Those tails look 

Having looked them over I couldn't work out how you were getting the specular highlights on the Ti bodies, often at different angles, pointing to multiple light sources. I presumed the shots were long exposures in complete darkness so was curious. 

I guessed you guys might be stimulating the Trits with UV but who would have guessed glass and leather place mats and a humble flashlight bounced off the ceiling!


----------



## easilyled

Bass said:


> Thank you Daniel, that's kind of you to say.
> 
> I've been fascinated by the trit shots by you guys, especially on Tain's lights. Those tails look
> 
> Having looked them over I couldn't work out how you were getting the specular highlights on the Ti bodies, often at different angles, pointing to multiple light sources. I presumed the shots were long exposures in complete darkness so was curious.
> 
> I guessed you guys might be stimulating the Trits with UV but who would have guessed glass and leather place mats and a humble flashlight bounced off the ceiling!



The "lightpainting" using a flashlight was Dave's inspiration. I've tried to plagiarize this clever idea but his results are far beyond mine.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Bass said:


> I've been fascinated by the trit shots by you guys, especially on Tain's lights. Those tails look
> 
> Having looked them over I couldn't work out how you were getting the specular highlights on the Ti bodies, often at different angles, pointing to multiple light sources. I presumed the shots were long exposures in complete darkness so was curious.
> 
> I guessed you guys might be stimulating the Trits with UV but who would have guessed glass and leather place mats and a humble flashlight bounced off the ceiling!


I'm happy to share techniques. I must say that I've been very impressed by your recent posts in the McGizmo photo thread. :thumbsup:



easilyled said:


> The "lightpainting" using a flashlight was Dave's inspiration. I've tried to plagiarize this clever idea but his results are far beyond mine.


In the "credit where credit is due" department, I originally learned the technique from this post. I had to take a lot of photos to get it refined to the point where it is now.

I dare say though that we are getting a bit off topic for Troy's post. It's probably time to reign it back in.


----------



## easilyled

My current Ti collection:-


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> My current Ti collection:-




"............................................. ...................... "

Speechless :laughing:

WOW ,that is some collection,its astonishing,beautiful,amazing and i am in awe........... 

I must be reading too many ti and custom threads as i am loving the dragon body(iirc i am still learning) on the far right.Jon has just purchased one,so its bookmarked for a later purchase so i can feed it one of my IMR26650 cells that feel homeless.

Amazing...........congrats on a collection that is sublime........... your shelf must be like Sellafield at night :laughing:

Can i ask do you use any of these lights,or are they just too nice(i know they are too nice) but just wondered.I cant afford a collection like that,its a dream collection..........well if i was single,no kids i may have a chance :laughing:

When(not if!!!) i get a nice custom light,i will have to use it a little to justify it in my mind(would be able to sleep a bit better then) :laughing:

Fantastic easilyled............thanks for sharing your awesomeness!!!:twothumbs


If Carlsberg did ti collections................


----------



## dlmorgan999

Indeed, that's an impressive collection Daniel! You have so many very nice lights. 

I like the look of the Damascus EX10 next to all of the other Ti lights. One of these days I need to get me one of those.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Daniel - your collection is stunning. That is a great picture - Dave's techniques are rubbing off on you.


----------



## chipwillis

Nice Picture, I see some light's in there that I would love to have. Great collection.


----------



## dlmorgan999

It is indeed a great photo Sean. In fact I commented on that in another thread where Daniel posted this photo.

It's a creative arrangement of the lights. This becomes a challenge with a collection of this size - keeping all the lights in frame, yet staying as close as possible to allow the beauty and the details to show to their fullest.

Also, Daniel appears to have now fully mastered taking photos of trits.


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> "............................................. ...................... "
> 
> Speechless :laughing:
> 
> WOW ,that is some collection,its astonishing,beautiful,amazing and i am in awe...........
> 
> I must be reading too many ti and custom threads as i am loving the dragon body(iirc i am still learning) on the far right.Jon has just purchased one,so its bookmarked for a later purchase so i can feed it one of my IMR26650 cells that feel homeless.
> 
> Amazing...........congrats on a collection that is sublime........... your shelf must be like Sellafield at night :laughing:
> 
> Can i ask do you use any of these lights,or are they just too nice(i know they are too nice) but just wondered.I cant afford a collection like that,its a dream collection..........well if i was single,no kids i may have a chance :laughing:
> 
> When(not if!!!) i get a nice custom light,i will have to use it a little to justify it in my mind(would be able to sleep a bit better then) :laughing:
> 
> Fantastic easilyled............thanks for sharing your awesomeness!!!:twothumbs
> 
> 
> If Carlsberg did ti collections................



Thank you very much Ven. I suppose having no children does help a little but I'd feel much richer for having them instead. Want to trade? Bear in mind that its been nearly 10 years since I've been on CPF now, so I've had a little time for this extravagance. I do pocket carry many of the smaller lights pictured in protective holsters. (My holster collection is nearly the same size. :laughing




dlmorgan999 said:


> Indeed, that's an impressive collection Daniel! You have so many very nice lights.
> 
> I like the look of the Damascus EX10 next to all of the other Ti lights. One of these days I need to get me one of those.





dlmorgan999 said:


> It is indeed a great photo Sean. In fact I commented on that in another thread where Daniel posted this photo.
> 
> It's a creative arrangement of the lights. This becomes a challenge with a collection of this size - keeping all the lights in frame, yet staying as close as possible to allow the beauty and the details to show to their fullest.
> 
> Also, Daniel appears to have now fully mastered taking photos of trits.



Thank you for the nice words Dave. I didn't really take as much trouble over the picture as I should have. There was no light painting or post-processing which could have enhanced it. I thought it came out well enough to give a reasonable representation though.



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Daniel - your collection is stunning. That is a great picture - Dave's techniques are rubbing off on you.



Thanks Sean. You have been instrumental in enhancing my collection and have probably upgraded and installed tritiums in at least half of the lights pictured. I'm very grateful for all the time you've spent on them and the excellence of your work.



chipwillis said:


> Nice Picture, I see some light's in there that I would love to have. Great collection.



Thanks Corey. Its the same vice versa. You have many lights that I'd love to have.


----------



## Bass

That's an amazing collection Daniel! Great group shot too :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Thank you very much Ven. I suppose having no children does help a little but I'd feel much richer for having them instead. Want to trade?
> 
> I will send you my 2 little "trits" your way then :laughing:
> 
> Soon be sent back :laughing:
> 
> One thing,when you have had enough you can switch off and put away! if only.....................:laughing:


----------



## easilyled

Bass said:


> That's an amazing collection Daniel! Great group shot too :thumbsup:



Thank you Matthew. You could do far more justice to my collection though. 



ven said:


> I will send you my 2 little "trits" your way then :laughing:
> 
> Soon be sent back :laughing:
> 
> One thing,when you have had enough you can switch off and put away! if only.....................:laughing:



Alright Ven, the trade is off for now then.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Thank you Matthew. You could do far more justice to my collection though.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright Ven, the trade is off for now then.




:laughing:


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Dave has helped me tremendously with some tips on taking better pictures. He corrected a few very simple things I was doing wrong and the results are very apparent.

Here is my current humble little Ti collection. I would have a LOT more if I didn't force myself to show willpower and keep my light collection to about 20 lights.


----------



## 59ride

I followed Daves advice as well and had a crack with some of mine plus a few lanterns


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Great stuff, Daniel, Sean, Ven and 59ride! Daniel, good to see you getting together a new family portrait. Made me realize that even with my amateur photo skills, it was high time for a current family shot here as well. So here is my titanium collection today:


----------



## easilyled

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Dave has helped me tremendously with some tips on taking better pictures. He corrected a few very simple things I was doing wrong and the results are very apparent.
> 
> Here is my current humble little Ti collection. I would have a LOT more if I didn't force myself to show willpower and keep my light collection to about 20 lights.



Sean, you're far too modest. That's a nice picture and your exclusive collection contains all the very best unobtainium lights - the dream-team JHanko LF2XTs (Timascus, Damascus, Ti ), DeFab's outstanding LunaSol and that collection of V10Rs which have been transformed by Jeff's and your own skills into the nicest lights possible. I want every light in your collection. 



59ride said:


> I followed Daves advice as well and had a crack with some of mine plus a few lanterns



Some great acquistions (JHanko GG Ex11) and Tain's Damascus Zenith with the same trit scheme. :thumbsup:



arewethereyetdad said:


> Great stuff, Daniel, Sean, Ven and 59ride! Daniel, good to see you getting together a new family portrait. Made me realize that even with my amateur photo skills, it was high time for a current family shot here as well. So here is my titanium collection today:



Troy, you have an amazing collection of the best pieces on offer by both the old and new masters over the years. I love the MM fatties, the Ra clickies, and the Chameleon amongst all the other greats.


----------



## ven

WOW guys,i am in ti overload here ,astonishingly beautiful ,they are simple put a collection of the most beautiful lights on the planet imho..............


I need to site down........oh i am,lie down time:laughing:


----------



## dlmorgan999

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Here is my current humble little Ti collection. I would have a LOT more if I didn't force myself to show willpower and keep my light collection to about 20 lights.


Those are some very nice lights Sean, and a great looking photo.  You've done a great job with depth-of-field, trit saturation, and illumination of the bodies. Nice work!

I have a soft spot for the V10R, and I really like your stonewashed version (if I remember correctly, you did that treatment yourself). One of these days I may add one like that to my collection. The Timascus LF2XT is also beautiful. I *really* want to add a Timascus light of some kind to my collection. I certainly don't have your willpower though. I just looked, and I have 57 custom lights (not all Ti, but still...) in my collection. 



59ride said:


> I followed Daves advice as well and had a crack with some of mine plus a few lanterns


That's a nice collection and photo. I like how close you were for the shot, and the inky-black background. You also did a great job with trit saturation (the lanterns are especially trit heavy and could have been troublesome, but you got nice results) and the depth-of-field (my early shots like this always suffered from either the front or the rear of the shot being out of focus). I especially like the lanterns, as they add a bit of variety. 



arewethereyetdad said:


> Great stuff, Daniel, Sean, Ven and 59ride! Daniel, good to see you getting together a new family portrait. Made me realize that even with my amateur photo skills, it was high time for a current family shot here as well. So here is my titanium collection today:


Great photo Troy. That is a LOT of titanium in a small amount of space! It's definitely a collection to be proud of.


----------



## bf1

Daniel,
Absolutely magnificent my friend!!!!
Hope all is well?
Barry


----------



## magellan

Gorgeous collections which put mine to shame. I believe I am now impotent.  LOL


----------



## easilyled

bf1 said:


> Daniel,
> Absolutely magnificent my friend!!!!
> Hope all is well?
> Barry



Hi Barry,

Pales into insignificance compared to yours my friend.
I'm good thanks, you too?

Daniel


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

easilyled said:


> My current Ti collection:-



Who made the pointy one in the middle left center...is that a MM/Brian tail (e series) or maybe a TB? 

While I agree this is a a great shot...you are almost obliged to rearrange these a few times to give us some more angles. 

obi


----------



## easilyled

Obijuan Kenobe said:


> Who made the pointy one in the middle left center...is that a MM/Brian tail (e series) or maybe a TB?
> 
> While I agree this is a a great shot...you are almost obliged to rearrange these a few times to give us some more angles.
> 
> obi



Its a Mirage-Man E-series with McR20 reflector, with sharp crenelated tail and bezel.


----------



## greatscoot

Not the best picture, but I was looking at my collection a couple of months ago and realized that I only had one Ti light, so I had to remedy that situation. Below is my modest Ti collection.
I have a V10r Ti on its way as well.


----------



## souptree

arewethereyetdad said:


> Great stuff, Daniel, Sean, Ven and 59ride! Daniel, good to see you getting together a new family portrait. Made me realize that even with my amateur photo skills, it was high time for a current family shot here as well. So here is my titanium collection today:



Holy Cannoli, Troy!! You own all 3 of the Ti 27LTs??!!


----------



## arewethereyetdad

souptree said:


> Holy Cannoli, Troy!! You own all 3 of the Ti 27LTs??!!


Ha, no, those are 2 AquaMules and an AquaRam. But I used to own 2 27LT Ti protos!


----------



## jonwkng

Major Titanium intoxication on this page. :kewlpics:

I really must get down to shooting a family photo of my tiny collection of Ti customs someday...

Just waiting for my 'Golden' SPY to be built...


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> Major Titanium intoxication on this page. :kewlpics:
> 
> *I really must get down to shooting a family photo of my tiny collection of Ti customs someday...
> *


I would love to see that Jon. It's been really fun seeing the recent resurgence of this thread. It helps satisfy my regular need for a healthy dose of titanium.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

I just wanted to post a family update.  There's been some minor changes on the V10R Ti side of the family. Subtle, but there if you look.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Fantastic collection and photo Sean!


----------



## mckeand13

Sean,

The machining on those V10r bodies is awesome. Please tell us more!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Great collection Sean. The stone washed gunner grip V10R looks really nice!


----------



## bubble

+1 on Jeff Hanko gunner grip! Awesome.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

Sean...did you swap the flood for a warmer one already  ?

obi


----------



## easilyled

Gorgeous lights Sean. The Gunner Grip SWM bodies elevate them even further as highly customized art forms whilst still retaining the versatility of that great UI.


----------



## PCC

Most everything I own that is titanium (not about to tear my bicycle apart to pull titanium bits from it for a photo shoot):


----------



## RUSH FAN

Hey nice Ti version of the Thrunite T10!
I have the stainless steel version. 
How do you like it so far?




PCC said:


> Most everything I own that is titanium (not about to tear my bicycle apart to pull titanium bits from it for a photo shoot):


----------



## PCC

Too new to say, but, I like it so far. It's lighter than the T10S for sure and exactly the same size. Compared them side by side at IS.


----------



## gunga

Is it exactly the same except the material? All the machining details etc.


----------



## PCC

Yes, it is.


----------



## toby_pra

That is simply stunning Sir 





ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I just wanted to post a family update.  There's been some minor changes on the V10R Ti side of the family. Subtle, but there if you look.


----------



## Chrisdm

Here's all my Ti except for one.. I've got a Ti Pocket Rocket with green trits and a Oveready clip getting some driver work done. All these lights are neutral to warm. The Macs Tri is a triple 219 with green trits in the optic:


----------



## dlmorgan999

Chrisdm said:


> Here's all my Ti except for one.. I've got a Ti Pocket Rocket with green trits and a Oveready clip getting some driver work done. All these lights are neutral to warm. The Macs Tri is a triple 219 with green trits in the optic:


That's a great looking collection.  Also, having the middle lights turned on adds a nice touch to the photo!


----------



## IsaacL

Beautiful lights!!! Was the clicky on the Tri-EDC easy to replace?



Chrisdm said:


> Here's all my Ti except for one.. I've got a Ti Pocket Rocket with green trits and a Oveready clip getting some driver work done. All these lights are neutral to warm. The Macs Tri is a triple 219 with green trits in the optic:


----------



## Chrisdm

Jeff hanko did it, required rethreading the the body so no I wouldn't call it easy


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Chris - I'd like to know more about the clip on that Flute. First I think I've seen like that and it really finishes the light off nicely. I'd like to get something like that.



Chrisdm said:


> Here's all my Ti except for one.. I've got a Ti Pocket Rocket with green trits and a Oveready clip getting some driver work done. All these lights are neutral to warm. The Macs Tri is a triple 219 with green trits in the optic:


----------



## nbp

Edited cuz I'm dumb and was looking at the wrong light when I posted.


----------



## Chrisdm

Sean, it is an Oveready/Moddoo short clip, standard on their triad tail. Jeff reshaped it a bit to match the flute. The same clip is on the Nighteye Tic in the photo, but Jeff hasn't graced that one yet...Is a killer setup.


----------



## easilyled

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Chris - I'd like to know more about the clip on that Flute. First I think I've seen like that and it really finishes the light off nicely. I'd like to get something like that.



+1

I was also thinking how well that clip goes with the Flute and finishes it off even though I often prefer lights without clips.


----------



## Str8stroke

Not sure if some of you guys are to be commended or condemned for these obscene collections!!!!!!!!!! 

Seriously if any of you have no next of kin, pls think of poor pitiful me and PM me for details so you can list me in your will!!!! :buddies:

Honestly, great job on pictures too. Thank you for taking the time to post your collections. One day, one day I must get a 007. I can just imagine the clicking sound and feel of the heft in my palm. A man can dream!!! :thanks:


----------



## Tmack

Not much but I love each one.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Love it all. Keep the pictures coming. :thumbsup:

Here are some new pictures of the Jeff Hanko LF2XT Trifecta. I finally got the yellow trits for the Timascus.


----------



## dlmorgan999

That's a great collection Sean. I really love the Timascus light!  Having said that, the Damascus light also has a very interesting pattern.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Thanks - the Damascus, which I believe to be Chad Nichols, has the most intricate pattern I've ever seen. I should post a close-up of the head - although, technically, it's not Ti.


----------



## dlmorgan999

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Thanks - the Damascus, which I believe to be Chad Nichols, has the most intricate pattern I've ever seen. I should post a close-up of the head - *although, technically, it's not Ti*.


I'd love to see a close-up. And I had the same thought. You could always post more photos in the Jeff Hanko Tribute thread.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Love it all. Keep the pictures coming. :thumbsup:
> 
> Here are some new pictures of the Jeff Hanko LF2XT Trifecta. I finally got the yellow trits for the Timascus.



Sean, that's a great collection of custom LF2XTs by Jeff! :bow: Congrats on finally completing the Uber Grail Timascus LF2XT. 

These photos deserve to be in the Jeff's Tribute thread as well.


----------



## easilyled

Amazing LF2XTs Sean, what a stunning trio.


----------



## jonwkng

Beautiful collection, Sean! :thumbsup: 

*cough*Zr run has started!*cough*


----------



## LAMPARITA




----------



## chipwillis

A few TB lights new to me.
















The Big Mac Daddy single XML2 is new to me.


----------



## easilyled

Corey, those TB lights look amazing - I love the big "faucet" tail. Did Scot make them recently for you or did you buy them from other CPFers?

Anyway, you and Barry are the TB kings. 

I also like your 2 Mac BigDaddys too. I had Saltytri recess the tailswitch in the one you bought from me so that it can tailstand.


----------



## chipwillis

I just was lucky to score one from scott that he had made awhile ago. He hasn't been making anything new. I works well with my 18500 body and 38mm head.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

easilyled said:


> Anyway, you and Barry are the TB kings.


Very true!


----------



## dlmorgan999

chipwillis said:


> I just was lucky to score one from scott that he had made awhile ago. He hasn't been making anything new. I works well with my 18500 body and 38mm head.


Very nice Corey.  I'm jealous!


----------



## jonwkng

A couple of SPYs


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> A couple of SPYs



Not just any old SPYs either Jon. Magnificent! :bow:


----------



## badtziscool

jonwkng said:


> A couple of SPYs



Is that a dedomed xml2 emitter??


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Is that gold plated? Looks amazing.


----------



## archimedes

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Is that gold plated? Looks amazing.



I think that's the super-rare (unique?) TiN-coated 007 ....


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> Not just any old SPYs either Jon. Magnificent! :bow:


Thanks, Daniel! 



badtziscool said:


> Is that a dedomed xml2 emitter??


Nope. Dome-on neutral XM-L2.  Not worth voiding the warranty with Dave.



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Is that gold plated? Looks amazing.


Hi Sean, it is a Titanium Nitride coated 007. The lustre is quite unique and cool. Almost like polished brass, but translucent, so the Titanium machining marks can still be seen underneath.



archimedes said:


> I think that's the super-rare (unique?) TiN-coated 007 ....


Yup, you're right, *archimedes*. I tried to convince Dave to start runs of SPYs with TiN coatings since it is extremely hard (they use it to coat drill bits) - would be perfect for EDC hard use. So, the story goes... Hmm... If there's enough demand, who knows? A long time ago, exotic coating runs were all the rage. Now? I don't know.


----------



## archimedes

jonwkng said:


> .... Yup, you're right, *archimedes*. I tried to convince Dave to start runs of SPYs with TiN coatings since it is extremely hard (they use it to coat drill bits) - would be perfect for EDC hard use. So, the story goes... Hmm... If there's enough demand, who knows? A long time ago, exotic coating runs were all the rage. Now? I don't know.



Personally, I would prefer DLC-coating over highly polished titanium ... 

These types of coatings are all very interesting ( & colorful! ) , though :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Is that gold plated? Looks amazing.


+1. TiN is quite impressive looking!


----------



## Tmack




----------



## Sacrifus

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I just wanted to post a family update.  There's been some minor changes on the V10R Ti side of the family. Subtle, but there if you look.



Very nice collection. I am going to look for some of these in the future.


----------



## Tmack




----------



## toby_pra

my new EDC, Lummi Raw Titanium among with a FuzzyEdge Bead and my new Worky Multitool wit TritiumEye 

I dont have much Titanium Light anymore, only what i really use


----------



## Nicrod

Finally! I have something to contribute to this great thread! 
4 years in the making, most of these were acquired in the last two months. LS20 belongs to a friend. Although I wouldn't mind owning that one as well! 

It's hard to compete with some of these Epic collections. I know what it took for me to get this small group of Titanium lights. My hat comes off to all the Guys who have assembled together, what I believe to be the greatest flashlight collections on earth!!


----------



## cowsmilk

Is one light considered a collection?


----------



## RUSH FAN

Nice collection Nick!
Glad that the XML2 went to a great home.
BTW: Loving the aluminum Tri-EDC! 



Nicrod said:


> Finally! I have something to contribute to this great thread!
> 4 years in the making, most of these were acquired in the last two months. LS20 belongs to a friend. Although I wouldn't mind owning that one as well!
> 
> It's hard to compete with some of these Epic collections. I know what it took for me to get this small group of Titanium lights. My hat comes off to all the Guys who have assembled together, what I believe to be the greatest flashlight collections on earth!!


----------



## nbp

Yikes! Where is everyone? 

Here is an updated pic of my current Ti lights -- Enjoy.


----------



## chipwillis




----------



## drillbitz11

RUSH FAN said:


> Nice collection Nick!
> Glad that the XML2 went to a great home.
> BTW: Loving the aluminum Tri-EDC!



Nice collection Rush Fan! I have a question about the 3rd one in from the left. Is it a Mac's body mated to a JHanko head or is it a modded Tri-EDC head? Its super cool; I must say!:thumbsup:


----------



## mcorp

Hey Drillbitz11, the collection actually belongs to Nicrod  

Here's more info about the gorgeous light, Nick will probably chime in shortly 

www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?390566-WTS-Macs-Customs-JHanko-Steve-Ku-SOYCD-Ti-Tri-EDC&p=4513537


----------



## magellan

Nice collection Rush Fan. Let me know if you ever want to sell the Exolion.


----------



## RUSH FAN

Hi Magellan-

It's actually the collection of all around good guy Nicrod!



magellan said:


> Nice collection Rush Fan. Let me know if you ever want to sell the Exolion.


----------



## magellan

Nicrod said:


> Finally! I have something to contribute to this great thread!
> 4 years in the making, most of these were acquired in the last two months. LS20 belongs to a friend. Although I wouldn't mind owning that one as well!
> 
> It's hard to compete with some of these Epic collections. I know what it took for me to get this small group of Titanium lights. My hat comes off to all the Guys who have assembled together, what I believe to be the greatest flashlight collections on earth!!




Hi Nicrod,

Awesome collection. Is that an Exolion on the left? If it is and you ever want to sell it, let me know.


----------



## magellan

RUSH FAN said:


> Hi Magellan-
> 
> It's actually the collection of all around good guy Nicrod!



Thanks, I just corrected that.


----------



## Nicrod

magellan said:


> Hi Nicrod,
> 
> Awesome collection. Is that an Exolion on the left? If it is and you ever want to sell it, let me know.



Thank you for the nice comment. The one on the far left is a Jil-Lite J2 in titanium. 
My only CR2 light. Pretty neat little light. 

Thanks for the interest 

Nick

nbp- Nice collection update bro!


----------



## chipwillis

Titanium Light collecting complete.


----------



## easilyled

Corey, you went and did it ... secured the *Big Dawg* from Mac! Nothing can match that for size, power and throw in Ti, I'm almost sure of that.


----------



## nbp

What is that?!?!?! I have never seen that before. It's monstrously huge!


----------



## dlmorgan999

nbp said:


> What is that?!?!?! I have never seen that before. It's monstrously huge!


Indeed! I'm curious to know what it weighs, and how tall it is.


----------



## jonwkng




----------



## luxlunatic

Holy cow!!!
Looks like an Olympic torch!!!


----------



## RedLED

chipwillis said:


> Titanium Light collecting complete.



That is the porn star of titanium lights...do you have a tape measure!


----------



## RedLED

easilyled said:


> My current Ti collection:-


Dude!


----------



## nbp

Nicrod said:


> nbp- Nice collection update bro!



Thanks man! These are probably all keepers for me for the time being. All really great lights.


----------



## amichljr1

RedLed said:


> Dude!


Almost looks like a chess set. Cool.


----------



## amichljr1

RedLed said:


> Dude!


Makes/Models?


----------



## KDM

Man! You guys have some amazing collections. I'm a bit timid to show my mere collection after seeing all the great collections and superior photography. And then Chip Willis had to whip out his homewrecker, what a monster! Seriously what a light. So here is my collection minus a few who had prior commitments and couldn't make it to the shoot.


----------



## dlmorgan999

KDM said:


>



That's a great looking collection - lots of variety.


----------



## KDM

Thanks dlmorgan999 for your kind words, you and many others here have amazing collections. Love the custom crafted titanium and other exotic metals displayed here.


----------



## misterS

Here's a pic of my Jetbeam TC Series Lights



TCLights.JPG by misterS5595, on Flickr


----------



## persco




----------



## Str8stroke

Nice collection there! Whats the big fat one near the center??


----------



## mcorp

I'd believe that's the McGizmo S27 PD


----------



## easilyled

mcorp said:


> I'd believe that's the McGizmo S27 PD



Or it could be a LunaSol27. Impossible to tell which without looking at the front end.


----------



## nfetterly

easilyled said:


> Or it could be a LunaSol27. Impossible to tell which without looking at the front end.



It's a fantastic S27, first one I've seen. I had the wonderful opportunity to see Perseco's lights in a Toronto on Monday night. Along with eala and Selfbuilt and myself there were lights flashing all over the place. Great Evening !!


----------



## Str8stroke

Glad to see that one stumped others too. I couldn't figure that one out. I have never seen one. It is a stunner for sure. Almost looks like it can handle a 26650???


----------



## easilyled

Str8stroke said:


> Glad to see that one stumped others too. I couldn't figure that one out. I have never seen one. It is a stunner for sure. Almost looks like it can handle a 26650???


 
No, believe it or not, it makes do with a humble CR123 or RCR123 only, not even an 18350. However as with all Don's lights it just works perfectly at the drive levels he selects, with a great balance of runtime and brightness. The fact that the LS27 also has 2 different beam patterns (pure flood and then a mixture of flood with some punch at the higher level) elevates it and its smaller cousin the LS20 to amongst the most ingenious lights that Don ever designed.

Dang, I wish I hadn't sold mine now! :sigh:


----------



## dlmorgan999

For those who are curious, here are a couple of pages with more information on the LunaSol series of lights.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?192915-LunaSol-The-Concept
http://dmcleish.com/CPF/LunaSol20/index.html


----------



## jonwkng

Got to get myself a McGizmo light someday. 

Meanwhile, here's a couple of Titanium mules...


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Got to get myself a McGizmo light someday.
> 
> Meanwhile, here's a couple of Titanium mules...



Jon, you have every exotic light under the sun but no McGizmo? (Don is the father of led flashlights)


----------



## dlmorgan999

Both of those mules are very unique looking Jon. Can you enlighten me as to what they are?


----------



## archimedes

jonwkng said:


> Got to get myself a McGizmo light someday.  ....





easilyled said:


> Jon, you have every exotic light under the sun but no McGizmo?....



My thoughts exactly oo:


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> Both of those mules are very unique looking Jon. Can you enlighten me as to what they are?



They are indeed. The light on the left was made by another very talented CPFer fairly recently IIRC and Jon will hopefully remember his CPFname. The light on the right is an MBI HF-R shorty mule, I believe.


----------



## archimedes

Isn't that a Sinner host ?


----------



## easilyled

archimedes said:


> Isn't that a Sinner host ?



No, although I can understand why you thought it might be.

It is called *Unshade* and made by 340wedge.


----------



## archimedes

easilyled said:


> No, although I can understand why you thought it might be.


Oh, wow, very interested to hear more ... maybe more photos, too ?


----------



## easilyled

I've dug it up now and edited my post above yours.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Thanks for that Daniel. It's a very nice looking light. It's too bad that he's only making a very small number of them.


----------



## archimedes

Ah yes, I had seen those, but forgot. Very very limited.

Thanks!


----------



## jonwkng

Hey guys!

Thanks for the answers!

Yup, the bigger light is an Unshade.
Between me and *Lupin* snatching up the only 2 on sale so far, there might be a prototype that *340wedge* is holding on to.
There could be more released in the future, but I wouldn't hold my breath. 
Beautiful light, it is! Wonderful machine work and beautiful Nichia HCRI output. (Inspired by the McGizmo Mule )

The smaller of the pair is a custom Ti HF-R mule by "The Guy With No Name". He's made a few of these, but from what I gather, it isn't an easy task. He starts out with a Ti HF-R head, then proceeds to hand-snip the head with a pair of shears (Precarious operation, it is .) The mule head has 2 flat trits and lots of GITD goodness sealed in what I guess is the most amount of Norland 61 ever used in a light (The entire emitter assembly is swimming in Norland.)

Thanks for viewing!


----------



## chipwillis

Wish I had the one in t he middle back..




chipwillis said:


> Heres the few that I have.


----------



## easilyled

Corey, your collection has vastly expanded since then. That was just the beginning for you. Nice lights.


----------



## Str8stroke

Fourth one on the right is insanely awesome too. Well reality is they all are. But I imagine that is a lot of machine work.


----------



## Eric242

And the best thing is, there´s one available right now (Mr.Bulk Dragon)


----------



## luxlunatic

chipwillis said:


> Wish I had the one in t he middle back..



I know the feeling. That was a fun one to put together and my fingers are still sore from the polishing! One of a kind.


----------



## jonwkng




----------



## magellan

easilyled said:


> No, believe it or not, it makes do with a humble CR123 or RCR123 only, not even an 18350. However as with all Don's lights it just works perfectly at the drive levels he selects, with a great balance of runtime and brightness. The fact that the LS27 also has 2 different beam patterns (pure flood and then a mixture of flood with some punch at the higher level) elevates it and its smaller cousin the LS20 to amongst the most ingenious lights that Don ever designed.
> 
> Dang, I wish I hadn't sold mine now! :sigh:



Aw, jeez. That's like selling your children to Gypsies.


----------



## gunga

So how do you like the Spinner?


----------



## jonwkng

gunga said:


> So how do you like the Spinner?



It's a solidly built, no-nonsense light. Long runtime. Great for close-up and indoor use. The trit tail makes it a great bedside light.


----------



## magellan

I was getting together my Jetbeams for a group shot and noticed this thread. Since most are titanium limited editions I thought I'd post it here. All are titanium models except the JetBeam AA Camo.

From left to right:

First Row: Two TC-R1's, PC10, Jetbeam camo AA

Second Row: TC-R20, three TC-R10's, TC-R2.

Third Row: TCR III, TC-R3 Dragon Body, two TM-R2's


----------



## easilyled

^ That's a great Jetbeam collection magellan. :thumbsup:


----------



## magellan

Thanks!

Because of some dupes, I have 9 different models. So now I need a 10th.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

I recognize the Ti-MR2's. Glad they arrived safely.


----------



## magellan

Hi Dad, yes, those are yours, and they arrived safe and sound. Two very special additions to my collection of Jetbeams. It was partly my receiving those that gave me the idea of starting this thread. I realized I had some nice examples and should put up a photo. Thanks again for the opportunity to acquire these lights!


----------



## jashhash

Wow these are certainly some amazing collections here. I especially like the tritium inserts.


----------



## Borrisyelps

WOW I must say I am a little jealous lol, pretty nice collection there.


----------



## magellan

My two Luter lights from Luter in England. The one on the right is a 18650 triple mod and has a power bank capability. The one on the left is a quad mod 26650 light.


----------



## magellan

Thanks and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Str8stroke

Borrisyelps said:


> WOW I must say I am a little jealous lol, pretty nice collection there.


Yes sir! It can be a bit overwhelming at first. Heck, even a few years in to it. lol
Welcome to the forum.



magellan said:


> Thanks and welcome to the forum!



Pls stop with the Luter pics! You are driving me nuts! Those lights are so unique and cool. :kewlpics:


----------



## magellan

Str8stroke said:


> Yes sir! It can be a bit overwhelming at first. Heck, even a few years in to it. lol
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Pls stop with the Luter pics! You are driving me nuts! Those lights are so unique and cool. :kewlpics:




LOL.

I know. I was way over budget that month but the 18650 was just too irresistible although not cheap. The 26650 though was like $250 or something which I thought was a bargain. So now I have a modest Luter collection.


----------



## LumensMaximus

A Ti Gathering...


----------



## magellan

Wow. Positively awesome!

I note you have the recent Tain T45C Ti. For a brief time, I had two of the only 12 made until I sold one to jmayot who was looking to buy but didn't get in on the original sales thread. But for a brief time I had over 15% of the market.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Great looking collection! :thumbsup:

That's my kind of gathering.


----------



## misterS

My humble collection of Ti


TiCollection.JPG by Andy, on Flickr


----------



## ChibiM

amazing collections. I see the old Jetbeam 18650 in the middle of the bottom row. I only learned about its existence a short while ago.. great collections!


----------



## misterS

Thanks!


ChibiM said:


> amazing collections. I see the old Jetbeam 18650 in the middle of the bottom row. I only learned about its existence a short while ago.. great collections!


----------



## Str8stroke

looks good mister. Those Jetbeams are getting harder to find. You sir have amassed quite a nice collection in 57 posts! lol
I would be curious to hear your opinion of the LensLight.


----------



## misterS

Thanks man! Lol, yeah, haven't posted a whole lot here I really love my Jetbeams, esp the TCR1, 2, and 3.
The Lenslight is beautifully crafted light. Not my favorite beam of my lights, but I do like the adjustable focus.
Take care!





Str8stroke said:


> looks good mister. Those Jetbeams are getting harder to find. You sir have amassed quite a nice collection in 57 posts! lol
> I would be curious to hear your opinion of the LensLight.


----------



## magellan

Minus my many JetBeams and Sunwaymans, this is some of my other Ti models. I have a bunch of small titaniums that I'll post another time.
.



.


----------



## Str8stroke

WOW Mag, looks good sir. Nice collection of Ti. Best part is it's growing.


----------



## magellan

Minus a few (like the MBI's and a Thrunite T10T) that I still need to round up, this is most of the AAA and AA titaniums in my collection:
.



.

Top row, left to right:

Thrunite TiS, Thrunite TiSvn flamed rainbow, Sapphire original, Sapphire 25, Mako mule, Mako narrow optic, Little Killer, Tain Ottavino Rev. 1, Tain Ottavino Rev. 3, 4Sevens Atom

Bottom row, left to right:

Olight S15 Baton bead blast finish, Klarus M1A, MBI HF, 4Sevens Atom, 4 Fenix E99's


----------



## magellan

Str8stroke said:


> WOW Mag, looks good sir. Nice collection of Ti. Best part is it's growing.



Thanks, Str8. I've slowed down a bit, but there's still a few things I want. I'll post an updated family photo when I finally get them.


----------



## dlmorgan999

magellan said:


> Thanks, Str8. I've slowed down a bit, but there's still a few things I want. I'll post an updated family photo when I finally get them.


Great collection indeed! I can relate to slowing down, but there are definitely still lights that catch my interest from time to time.


----------



## jdp_edc

LumensMaximus said:


> A Ti Gathering...



Wow. I'm just looking to add to my collection of a grant ti eagtac...


----------



## Thud1023

Great pics all : ) Most of my Ti in these two pics..


----------



## magellan

Wow, some really nice high end lights there. Three Spy's, too, truly an embarrassment of riches!


----------



## rdnesh69

I finally got some family pictures, figured I'd revive this thread too show them off...


----------



## RapidRescueMedical

Tmack said:


>



Wow! you guys have some seriously great flashlights here. Just read the whole thread. (that was dangerous...) Very nice to see a Sebenza paired with a Ti Light.

Is the ZT a 560? I should dig my Kershaw JYD Ti out of the vault. needs to be seen with a Ti EDC light though


----------



## fyrstormer

This is a light I've posted before, but it just got an upgrade courtesy of TorchLab, so I'm going to show it off again.


----------



## easilyled

fyrstormer said:


> This is a light I've posted before, but it just got an upgrade courtesy of TorchLab, so I'm going to show it off again.



For looks, that light is hard to beat and those drop-ins are amazing. If I'm right in thinking that the McGizmo 2-cell body is too narrow to house 2 18350s though, then you're missing out a bit on the full output that the drop-ins can be pushed to.


----------



## KuanR

Barry can bore that body out to 18mm now...you should give it a try!


----------



## ven

Thats a stunning light frystormer


----------



## GusManB

fyrstormer said:


> This is a light I've posted before, but it just got an upgrade courtesy of TorchLab, so I'm going to show it off again.



Nice Setup!

I have a similar Setup using the Torchlab.
I grabbed one of Tom's 18650 Ti bodies and got my TNC ti head just need to get the E2C adapter.


----------



## fyrstormer

easilyled said:


> For looks, that light is hard to beat and those drop-ins are amazing. If I'm right in thinking that the McGizmo 2-cell body is too narrow to house 2 18350s though, then you're missing out a bit on the full output that the drop-ins can be pushed to.


I also have a Triple Copper E2E, which is bored to hold 18350s, and I can't tell a difference in brightness between the two. I'm running it on IMR cells, which can discharge at a higher rate than RCRs.

Getting it bored is an option, I suppose. Something to consider. Who is Barry? I'm not up on the names of the latest modders.


----------



## KuanR

Barry = precision works!


----------



## fyrstormer

Ah, thanks.


----------



## magellan

Yes, very nice light there.


----------



## Kid9P

The Grail Three from my favorite makers:

Scott - TranquillityBase
Henry - HDS Systems
Dave - Data


----------



## karlthev

Nice....VERY nice Ray!



Karl


----------



## Str8stroke

Nice chunk of Ti & change! Those look great.


----------



## Redhat703

Here're mines:


----------



## archimedes

Which Malkoffs do you run in those ... ?


----------



## Redhat703

archimedes said:


> Which Malkoffs do you run in those ... ?



From left: M361N, Haiku AA, 2xM31 Nichia, Mac's


----------



## archimedes

Nice !

Here are a couple more ....


----------



## RGRAY

My Ti
*LASHLIGHTS
COOYOO*
Quantum ti wire 10180
Quantum ti sb 10180
Quantum ti blue 10180
*DQG
*Hobi ti cw 10180 
Spy ti (green trit) 10180 
Spy ti (3 green trit) 10180 
Spy ti (3 blue trit) 10180  
V3 ti cw (green trit) AAA
*FOURSEVENS *
Quark Mini 123 S3 ti CR123 
*LUMMI
*Wee ti (blue trit) 10180
Wee ti (blue trit) 10180
Raw ti (4 blue trit) ICR 14250 li-ion
*MARATAC 
*Rev 3 ti AAA 
*MBI
*HF-R ti UTT (6 green trit) 10250
*MCGIZMO
*Sapphire 25 ti AAA
*MECARMY*
Illumine X1 ti 10180 
*MODAMAG
*Draco TiN (no trit)10280
Drake TiCN (green trit) 10180
 Draco TiCN (green trit) 10280
Draco TiN 10280* 
MUYSHONDT
*Mako Mk ll ti polished (green trit) 2 stage AAA
*OLIGHT*
A3 EOS ti AAA 
S1 ti polished (2 ice blue trit) CR123
*PI Projects*
G1 ti (green trit) 10220
*TAIN
*Po ti (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
Piccolo ti v2 (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
Flute ti (blue glow, 3 blue/3 ice blue, 1 green trit) AA 
 Ottavino ti (blue glow, blue trit) 10280
Ottavino ti (aqua glow, blue trit) AAA
 *THRUNITE*
162 ti AAA 
*VELENO
*38DD ti prototype (no trit) 10180
38DD ti (ice blue trit) 10180
38DD ti (blue trit) 10180
40DD ti sw (green trit) 10180 
44DD ti prototype (no trit) 10220
44DD ti (green trit) 10220 
QDD ti (green trit) 10180 
Dogbone ti (12 green trit) 10180

*GLOW beads, Lanterns, Whistles and Other *
**DQG
*Battery Case ti 10180 *
*HYDROGEN -3
*Lummi Locator Bead ti (green trit)
Synodeyths Bead ti (red trit)
Syhodeyths Bead ti (green trit
12XBead ti (12 yellow trits)
*RAY GUN DIVISION
*Ray Gun bead ti bb (no trit)
Ray Gun bead ti blue (12 green trit)
*SAWYER WHISTLES*
Ti blue/gold (blue trit)
Ti (blue trit)
*SPALINGER GEAR
*Lantern V2 ti smooth gray (ice blue trit)
Lantern ti smooth heat treated dark (green trit) 
Hammer ti/ss smooth black (ice blue trit) 
Hammer ti/ss carved heat treated blue (ice blue trit) 
*TOBY PRA/BERLIN TIWORKS*
Beadbomb V1 ti bb (green triti) 
Glowworm V1 ti satin/purple (ice blue trit)
Glowworm V2 ti satin (ice blue trit)
Beadbomb V2 ti blued (green trit) 
Beadbomb V2 ti gold (green trit)
Worky tl blue (green trit) 
Beadbomb V3 ti all satin (ice blue trit)
Spacebomb ti satin (3 green, 3 ice blue trit) (1 of 6)
*VELENO
*Maze Pendant ti (6 ice blue trit) 
RadHaz ti (6 green trit)


----------



## magellan

That's quite a Ti collection.


----------



## RGRAY

magellan said:


> That's quite a Ti collection.



And I got a Muyshondt Aeon Mk III ti used in the mail today.


----------



## ven

Outstanding collection of ti goodness Rick . I know you like the small lights for collection purposes and to fit in you special case/s. Are you ever tempted for larger lights and what happens when you have no room left in the case? 

I can't help but wonder what comes next and if you will be satisfied one day , different subject or there is enough custom lights out there to satisfy your hunger for a long time to come. 

Cheers and unbelievable in 12 months what you have collected !


----------



## Str8stroke

^^^this! He has a very nice "little" collection


----------



## egginator1

Bawhaha, that was quite clever Str8!


----------



## jonwkng

Titanium TnC Dragons


----------



## magellan

Beautiful trio there, Jon.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Love the TnC trio Jon. What are your thoughts on the 18350 dragon? I've been checking out that light and tempted to get a damascus version.


----------



## ven

magellan said:


> Beautiful trio there, Jon.




+1 
absolutely stunning work


----------



## jonwkng

magellan said:


> Beautiful trio there, Jon.





ven said:


> +1
> absolutely stunning work



Thanks, guys! 



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Love the TnC trio Jon. What are your thoughts on the 18350 dragon? I've been checking out that light and tempted to get a damascus version.



Hey Sean,
Like its Titanium cousin, the Damascus version has a basic H-M-L UI. Cool white triple XP-L HI. Clip sold separately. Some may find issue with the preceding points. Looks alone, the Damascus light is utterly amazing. Probably the most stunning amongst the different variants.


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Thanks, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sean,
> Like its Titanium cousin, the Damascus version has a basic H-M-L UI. Cool white triple XP-L HI. Clip sold separately. Some may find issue with the preceding points. Looks alone, the Damascus light is utterly amazing. Probably the most stunning amongst the different variants.



I saw the Damascus 18350 dragon in another thread that you posted it in and it is indeed stunningly beautiful. Its very hard to resist although the UI is not to my preference.


----------



## fyrstormer

Love that Dragon knurling pattern. Makes me want to buy another flashlight I have no actual use for.


----------



## Str8stroke

fyrstormer said:


> Love that Dragon knurling pattern. Makes me want to buy another flashlight I have no actual use for.


Well you basically summed up my exact thoughts. I just want to hold it and admire the craftsmanship.


----------



## -JP

McGizmo Mule and Four Seven & PK Ti


----------



## jclubbn5

current titanium collection


----------



## easilyled

@jclubbn5, very nice collection. I'm intrigued about the Hanko TTT second from the right on the bottom picture.

I don' think I've seen that finish in a Ti light before. It looks almost like there is engraving in it.


----------



## jclubbn5

easilyled said:


> @jclubbn5, very nice collection. I'm intrigued about the Hanko TTT second from the right on the bottom picture.
> 
> I don' think I've seen that finish in a Ti light before. It looks almost like there is engraving in it.












thanks! Yes sir engraved by Panja on instagram in Thailand. I sent this light off 2 weeks after I received it from Jon Gefaell as one of the first tridents out there. It's was gone for 9 month before I got it back but was so worth it!


----------



## easilyled

A very special light indeed. Very artistic and highly detailed engraving. Congratulations!


----------



## jclubbn5

easilyled said:


> A very special light indeed. Very artistic and highly detailed engraving. Congratulations!


Thank you! It was a long wait at 9mo but it was well worth it!


----------



## Eric242

That´s really beautifull and unique :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Out of this world Jeff, stunning and to think 9 months away for the amazing engraving. Kind of got me thinking, how does this come about? To send to panja and the design.................just astonishing! 


Seraph dark ti, heat treated


----------



## easilyled

I really like the Seraph (and the PK pen) Mark. Kind of a mixture of art and a robust tool.


----------



## T<25

I am brand new on this forum. These lights look amazing.


----------



## jclubbn5

ven said:


> Out of this world Jeff, stunning and to think 9 months away for the amazing engraving. Kind of got me thinking, how does this come about? To send to panja and the design.................just astonishing!
> 
> 
> Seraph dark ti, heat treated


Thank you! Well it was a scary and exciting process at the same time. Scary cause the light was brand new to me and would be sent halfway around the world and exciting cause I knew it would be unique. The idea came about from wanting one of the only 2 copper hanko ex11.2's that were engraved by Tom Ferry (pics can be seen on edcknives.com) but knew I would never have one. Also I was following panja on instagram and loved his work. So I contacted him and he was quick to respond and great to work with. I'm glad I got in while I did cause shortly after he closed his books to incoming work till he finished his backlog. I'm super happy with the way it turned out


----------



## ven

Out of this world.....


----------



## scottk2112

What is that and how do I get one? Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Icarus

Str8stroke said:


> Well you basically summed up my exact thoughts. I just want to hold it and admire the craftsmanship.



Same here. The TnC 26650 Dragon is stunning. I just don't like the SST90 so much and prefer a simple H-M-L driver. There are way too many user interfaces now.


----------



## magellan

What don't you like about it? Except for its high output, I don't know much about it except one time I looked at the spec sheet on the Luminus Devices website once and noted it was rated at 70W max, which is a lot of wattage for a single emitter.


----------



## bmstrong

rdnesh69 said:


> I finally got some family pictures, figured I'd revive this thread too show them off...



Can anyone list these lights?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

You guys have some incredible lights and excellent pictures!!

I made this one. 
My first titanium light with 36 superconductor discs pressed into milled pockets. 
Still a work in progress but, it's close to being done.


----------



## wimmer21

Le Tour de France should award that light to the king of the mountains!


----------



## easilyled

Your ideas and execution of them are amazing DaFabricata!


----------



## Str8stroke

Now that is cool! Very cool idea.

Figured I would add one of my one offs: Luter 18350





Now with a extra chunk of Ti:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

I appreciate it, guys! :thumbsup:
Str8stroke, That's a bad *** light! Great job!!
I've wanted to make a 90 degree angle light for years! Maybe one day..

Here's a few more titanium lights that were modified with Superconductor cover bezels.
A McGizmo LS20.3sc, LS27.8sc and a Makia double triple that funtions light the others. 
4 levels of flood first, followed by 4 levels of throw from the reflectors.


----------



## nbp

You make the freaking coolest mods DaFab. I grovel before your throne of mod greatness.


----------



## easilyled

nbp said:


> You make the freaking coolest mods DaFab. I grovel before your throne of mod greatness.



+1

My birthday is coming up soon DaFab. PM me if you have any of your beauties that you're considering selling!


----------



## DooMMasteR

No custom stuff so far, all more or less stock  the Baton is there for comparison.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/doommeer/albums/72157677515485691
I will add more, also have a Spy, a Thrunite Ti AAA and some others...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Photographing flashlights is hard. Especially when your floor isn't level.  

Many thanks and much appreciation to my CPF Buddies for making this possible. lovecpf

~ Chance


----------



## easilyled

Great collection there Chance. It's waiting for OR to make a Ti BOSS! 😉


----------



## jalano1222

DaFABRICATA said:


> I appreciate it, guys![emoji106]Str8stroke, That's a bad *** light! Great job!!
> I've wanted to make a 90 degree angle light for years! Maybe one day..
> 
> Here's a few more titanium lights that were modified with Superconductor cover bezels.
> A McGizmo LS20.3sc, LS27.8sc and a Makia double triple that funtions light the others.
> 4 levels of flood first, followed by 4 levels of throw from the reflectors.


That makai double triple is awesome, 
Nice lights Tim


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

easilyled said:


> Great collection there Chance. It's waiting for OR to make a Ti BOSS! 



Thank you for the complement, easilyled. I've limited my recent purchases to offerings from 4Sevens & FourSevens to keep from going off the rail$. It's been an enjoyable hunt; trying to locate so many out of production lights. Only two of those are currently easily found leds.  

~ Chance


----------



## DaFABRICATA

nbp said:


> You make the freaking coolest mods DaFab. I grovel before your throne of mod greatness.



Hahaa!! Thanks, nhp :thumbsup:



easilyled said:


> +1
> 
> My birthday is coming up soon DaFab. PM me if you have any of your beauties that you're considering selling!



Still need to finish a few partially done lights and will see if you're interested when they're done. 



jalano1222 said:


> That makai double triple is awesome,
> Nice lights Tim



I appreciate it, jalano 

Was fortunate to have picked up this 007 GG a few months ago in a trade. 
Swapped my TranquilityBase turbohead onto it and an XP-L Hi and, made this Timascus knob insert for it a few hours ago.


----------



## nbp

Holy cats! [emoji2]


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

DaFab...you have taken your little niche in the flashlight world and really made it your own. Your use of higher end materials has taken your LS-series modifications to a new level. 

I am in pain that my budget no longer permits me to trade and indulge at the level. And for sure, your work is the work I see that makes this hurt the most. It kills me that I used to have one, and really had to let it go. How I wish that somehow I had not done that. 

To have an LS20 updated like the one above would end my flashlight collection forever. 

Just plain wonderful work, man.

obi


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Obi, that's an incredibly nice comment and, it means a lot! :thumbsup:
I must say that your ideas and speaking with you about the ultimate LS20 years ago helped get me to where I am today, inspiring confidence to take modding to the next level of usability. Thank you and hope you've been well. :wave:


----------



## easilyled

DaFABRICATA said:


> Still need to finish a few partially done lights and will see if you're interested when they're done.



I'm already very interested. How could I not be with all these beautiful mods as well as complete turnkey lights of yours. Thanks.  :thumbsup:


----------



## luxlunatic

[/IMG]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Oh my! That's a handsome collection of Ti. A very good picture to boot. 

~ Chance


----------



## luxlunatic

Thank you!


----------



## easilyled

That's a great collection luxlunatic. You really have some "heavyweights" of the custom flashlight world there.

The Combat light seems to be a hybrid of Arcmania and Tain. Is that correct? Very nice!


----------



## luxlunatic

easilyled said:


> That's a great collection luxlunatic. You really have some "heavyweights" of the custom flashlight world there.
> 
> The Combat light seems to be a hybrid of Arcmania and Tain. Is that correct? Very nice!




Thank you!
I have managed to put together a few goodies!

The Combat body SuperFlashlight is (almost) all Arcmania. The knurling on the Combat bodies came out much better than the standard bodies. This one sports an anti-roll tail that he only made a few of in titanium. 
The one bit that is not Arcmania on that light is the bezel. A member (do not remember who) had some made waaay back, well before the Arcmania Ti run of SF's.


----------



## easilyled

luxlunatic said:


> Thank you!
> I have managed to put together a few goodies!
> 
> The Combat body SuperFlashlight is (almost) all Arcmania. The knurling on the Combat bodies came out much better than the standard bodies. This one sports an anti-roll tail that he only made a few of in titanium.
> The one bit that is not Arcmania on that light is the bezel. A member (do not remember who) had some made waaay back, well before the Arcmania Ti run of SF's.



Very impressive. If you can take an unobstructed view of the whole Combat SF, I'd be much obliged. I have some Tain combat Hyperluxes which are based on the same design, so it would be interesting for me.


----------



## luxlunatic

Here ya go!
And I am familiar with your impressive Tain HyperLux collection! I was unable to get one of the killer 3D-esque trit tailcaps that you have =(. I only have the lowly 6-trit button on my Tain....
Up close, you can see there is no comparison between the most excellent Tain knurling and the knurling here, though still, quite handsome!


----------



## easilyled

luxlunatic said:


> Here ya go!
> And I am familiar with your impressive Tain HyperLux collection! I was unable to get one of the killer 3D-esque trit tailcaps that you have =(. I only have the lowly 6-trit button on my Tain....
> Up close, you can see there is no comparison between the most excellent Tain knurling and the knurling here, though still, quite handsome!



Thank you, yes the Tain Hyperlux lights are superb but that is a *very *handsome light indeed and I really like that tailcap. Its nice to have a McClicky option just in case the e-switches fail (they can do occasionally)


----------



## Str8stroke

lux, very nice collection indeed.:twothumbs


----------



## spc

I really don't like satin ti, so I gave this mini ml some love. A little polish, and a little heat


----------



## koolaid

Brand new here. Some of my titanium lights. The Eagtacs are all different LEDs. The older Sunwayman V10R Ti was my first "nice" light I ever bought. I was hooked ever since.


----------



## koolaid

koolaid said:


> Brand new here. Some of my titanium lights. The Eagtacs are all different LEDs. The older Sunwayman V10R Ti was my first "nice" light I ever bought. I was hooked ever since.




Not sure what happened.. Lets try that again with some photos. BTW, do I not have edit rights until a certain post count? 



Screen Shot 2017-03-16 at 9.31.55 PM by Sean Pedersen, on Flickr



Screen Shot 2017-03-16 at 9.32.29 PM by Sean Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## Blackbird13

DaFABRICATA said:


> I appreciate it, guys! :thumbsup:
> Str8stroke, That's a bad *** light! Great job!!
> I've wanted to make a 90 degree angle light for years! Maybe one day..
> 
> Here's a few more titanium lights that were modified with Superconductor cover bezels.
> A McGizmo LS20.3sc, LS27.8sc and a Makia double triple that funtions light the others.
> 4 levels of flood first, followed by 4 levels of throw from the reflectors.


this is my first time on this thread, it is amazing to me what artistic abilities you have, and the other builders. I too love to build with my hands. I work in the power plants across the country and am always creating. But nothing as clean and detailed as yals. Maybe one day. It is soo cool I don't even know really how to describe


----------



## Eric242

My Ti lights...... a Sunwayman M25C Ti didn´t show up for the shoot so a Sinner Mokume Gane filled in....


----------



## Seanedc

Absolutely an amazing collection. How well does titanium hold up as a work light? Do they show much wear? Thanks


----------



## ChibiM

Eric242 said:


> My Ti lights...... a Sunwayman M25C Ti didn´t show up for the shoot so a Sinner Mokume Gane filled in....


Thats a serious collection you have there!


----------



## luxlunatic




----------



## easilyled

Beautiful collection, luxlunatic. Some beautiful lights there, especially the Tain 3-piece Hyperlux and the AlTIN Haiku with 2-cell body. Is the Arc-Mania light right at the back also Ti?


----------



## luxlunatic

Thank you, easilyled.
To answer your question, yes and no!
Yes it is Ti (a big hunk at that) and no, its not actually an ArcMania light but a "tribute" in the same vein the Tain is!!
This is a one-off, a project initiated by, I believe member tobypra and made by custom knife maker, Steigerwald.
It is based on the SuperFlashlight V design with some slight tweeks, most notable is that the head is built around the dimensions of a SureFire D36 drop-in and it accepts 18mm cells instead of the V's 17mm. It also has trits around the tail and in the anti-roll collar, the V had none. 
The body differs a bit having 3 sides where the V had 2 and the collar has 5 points and the V has 4. Oh, and this bezel has 6 points where all ArcMania lights have 5.
Really, really quality machining on this one as well as a fantastic bead-blasted finish. That with the upgradability of a D36 makes it a permanent resident of my collection.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Top shelf, luxlunatic. Top shelf, indeed! I wouldn't touch any of those without wearing a pair of white cotton gloves, and your permission of course. 

~ Chance


----------



## easilyled

luxlunatic said:


> Thank you, easilyled.
> To answer your question, yes and no!
> Yes it is Ti (a big hunk at that) and no, its not actually an ArcMania light but a "tribute" in the same vein the Tain is!!
> This is a one-off, a project initiated by, I believe member tobypra and made by custom knife maker, Steigerwald.
> It is based on the SuperFlashlight V design with some slight tweeks, most notable is that the head is built around the dimensions of a SureFire D36 drop-in and it accepts 18mm cells instead of the V's 17mm. It also has trits around the tail and in the anti-roll collar, the V had none.
> The body differs a bit having 3 sides where the V had 2 and the collar has 5 points and the V has 4. Oh, and this bezel has 6 points where all ArcMania lights have 5.
> Really, really quality machining on this one as well as a fantastic bead-blasted finish. That with the upgradability of a D36 makes it a permanent resident of my collection.



I'm not surprised that you value it so highly. Its certainly extremely rare and looks great as well as being easily user-upgradable. Congratulations in acquiring such a beauty.


----------



## magellan

There hasn’t been any action on this thread for a while, so I thought I’d post a couple of photos.

I have a lot of Ti lights, but these are my three biggest ones:

From left to right:

1.Tain Sunwayman T45C 2x18650
2. Tain Thud 26650
3. McGizmo Makai 2xCR123A

https://imgbox.com/BGKKDSCP


----------



## magellan

And here are my three flamed Ti models:


1.Sinner 18650
2. Sunwayman M11R XL-L U2, flamed by Vinh
3.Thrunite TiS 10440, flamed by Vinh

https://imgbox.com/CJVMjcKE


----------



## RGRAY

My Titanium Lights:

*ARC
*ARC ti AAA
*COOL FALL
*Spy 007 XM-L2 ti (2rd 2bl 4grn trit) RCR123*
COOYOO*
Quantum ti wire 10180
Quantum ti sb 10180
Quantum ti blue 10180
*DQG
*Hobi ti cw 10180 
Spy ti (green trit) 10180 
Spy ti (3 green trit) 10180 
Spy ti (3 blue trit) 10180  
V3 ti cw (green trit) AAA
*EAGLETAC*
D25Cvn XPG2 PDT ti pol dht RCR123
*FOURSEVENS *
Quark Mini 123 S3 ti CR123 
Fellhoelter Bolt-Action ti CR2*
GEORGE KEMENES
*Nucleus tl pol (5 green trit) button cell
Nucleus ti black pvd (5 green trit) button cell
*LENSLIGHT 
*Micro ti delta wrap AAA 
KO ti delta wrap strike bezel tail stand 2 RCR123
*LUMINTOP*
Tool ti AAA
*LUMMI
*Wee ti (2 blue trit) 10180
Wee ti (2 blue trit) 10180
Raw ti (4 blue trit) 14250 
*MARATAC 
*Rev 3 ti AAA 
*MBI
*HF-R UTT tl (6 green trit) 10250
*MECARMY*
Illumine X1 ti 10180 
BL43T ti (blue n green trit) 10180
BL43vn ti 219c 5000K DHT (blue, green trit) 10180
*MODAMAG
*Draco TiN 10280
Drake TiCN (green trit) 10180
 Draco TiCN (green trit) 10280
Rocket TiCN 10280 10440
*MUYSHONDT
*Mako Mk ll ti (green trit) 2 stage AAA
Mako Mk Il ti pol (green trit) 2 stage AAA
Spinner ti (green trit) AAAeon Mk. ll ti 3 stage CR2
Nautilus Mk. ll ti 3 stage CR123
Aeon Mk. lll ti CR2 
*OLIGHT*
A3 EOS ti AAA 
S1 ti pol (2 ice blue trit) CR123
*PHOTONFANATIC
*Killer ti DLC AAA 
Double Groove ti DLC (ice blue trit) RCR123
*PI PROJECTS*
G1 ti (green trit) 10220
*REYLIGHT
*TI LAN ti (4 green 6 ice blue) 14500
*TAIN
*Po ti (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
Piccolo ti (green glow, green trit) AAA
Piccolo ti v2 (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
Flute ti 7 (blue glow 3 blue 3 ice blue 1 green trit) AA
Flute ti 13 (green glow, 13 green trit) AA
Ottavino ti (blue glow, blue trit) 10280
Ottavino ti (aqua glow, blue trit) AAA
*THRUNITE*
162 ti AAA 
*VELENO
*38DD ti prototype (no trit) 10180
38DD ti (ice blue trit) 10180
38DD ti (blue trit) 10180
40DD ti sw (green trit) 10180 
44DD ti prototype (no trit) 10220
44DD ti (green trit) 10220 
QDD ti (green trit) 10180 
Dogbone ti (6 green, 6 ice blue) 10180
Dogbone ti (12 green trit) 10180
Avant ti (5 green trit)


----------



## magellan

Magnificent! Especially considering the short time you’ve been collecting.


----------



## ven

Amazing luxlunatic

Mag, there are no excuses next time you visit Rick, you can take some pics for us all of his HUGE ti family.....please


----------



## magellan

ven said:


> Amazing luxlunatic
> 
> Mag, there are no excuses next time you visit Rick, you can take some pics for us all of his HUGE ti family.....please



I’d be happy to if he’ll line ‘em up. 

In the meantime, this is a photo of my AAA collection, many of them titaniums, in a beautiful display case given to me by Rich. (I posted this a while ago on the AAA thread so some of you might have seen it there already).

https://imgbox.com/Od6FCPQd


----------



## easilyled

magellan said:


> I’d be happy to if he’ll line ‘em up.
> 
> In the meantime, this is a photo of my AAA collection, many of them titaniums, in a beautiful display case given to me by Rich. (I posted this a while ago on the AAA thread so some of you might have seen it there already).
> 
> https://imgbox.com/Od6FCPQd



Amazing. You probably have more AAAs than I have lights ... and beautiful ones too.
That's a lovely display case too.


----------



## easilyled

magellan said:


> LOL. Ok, yours is BIGGER!



Not really ... I think you have many more lights than I do!


----------



## Landonb

Where's the Hanko's


----------



## magellan

Here’s are photos Rich posted a while ago of his light and bead collection. As he mostly collects small lights (with a few notable exceptions) you can find the photos here on the little lights thread:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?391212-Show-off-your-little-lights!/page13


----------



## magellan

And before that here are photos Rich posted of some of his Peak and other lights:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?391212-Show-off-your-little-lights!/page10


----------



## archimedes

Despite two separate requests to leave it alone, I've had to remove a bunch of rude foolishness

It would be a shame to have to lock this thread


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

~ CG


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

~ CG


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

~ CG


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

~ CG


----------



## spc




----------



## magellan

easilyled said:


> Not really ... I think you have many more lights than I do!





The funny thing is, notwithstanding the title of the thread, and the fact that I have a fair number of titanium lights (and just received three more from Maratac), I’m not as big on titanium as many flashlight aficionados, because I don’t like the often gritty feeling threads. I usually prefer copper, brass, and stainless to titanium, although I do like it overall.


----------



## magellan

easilyled said:


> Amazing. You probably have more AAAs than I have lights ... and beautiful ones too.
> That's a lovely display case too.



Thanks! 

I just received three more AAA lights, and have several more in the mail. They’re all stainless so I’ll be posting the photos over in the AAA thread instead of here. But I just received 3 of the new titanium 2xAAA lights from Maratac so I’ll be posting a photo of those here soon.


----------



## magellan

These just arrived, the new Maratac 2xAAA Ti penlight with rear clicky switch from CountyComm. Two for me, and the other will be a gift to a friend who’s recently into flashlights to help bootstrap his collection. (Two are still in the plastic shrink wrap which is why they look a little funny in the photo).

I really like the design and machining on the light, not to mention the over 300 lumens on high.

http://imgbox.com/ElSssIOg


----------



## magellan

I really like these so ordered a few more. With only 500 made, I have just over 1% of them. 

http://imgbox.com/W8rdMTdK


----------



## magellan

This is a repost of my photo on Photobucket (which no longer works) showing some of my AA and AAA Ti lights.

http://imgbox.com/UIcwSYsw


----------



## Nichia!

Awesome collection magellan


----------



## magellan

Thanks! And a few more:

https://imgbox.com/gSqA9D5Z

Top row, L to R:

Two Download Rockets Ti 18650
Luter Ti triple mod 26650
Sinner flamed Ti 18650
Lens Light KO Ti 2xCr123A
McGizmo Makai Ti
Tain Ti T45C 2x18650

Bottom row, L to R:

Two Tain Zeniths 18500, one with 12 trits, the other with 18
Two Photon Fanatic double grooved Ti RCR123A 
Two Photon Fanatic double grooved DLC Ti RCR123A 
Klarus Ti AA
Sinner Ti 18350
Lunasol CR123A


----------



## emu124

Old...but one of my favorite threads. 
Let's try a revival


----------



## badtziscool

ok. I’ll contribute to the revival.


----------



## emu124

Cool 











Let's see your Ti


----------



## Light11




----------



## slickwatts




----------



## KuanR

Love this thread, it brings out all the heavy hitters


----------



## slickwatts




----------



## emu124




----------



## emu124




----------



## Bullzeyebill

Awesome lights guys. Got some names for them?

Bull


----------

